# World War + Naruto Verse



## South of Hell (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, since I was 'an idiot' posting that last topic of Naruto World vs Real World, I decided to 'make a better topic'.

The basic premise is World War Three starts out; Middle East starts bombing the hell of the rest of the world, alliances form from current alligances.

Then Naruto verse comes in and tries to take hold of the war in their favour, to make things a bit fair, they have learnt the languages of the world so  infiltration can't be ruled out.

Restrictions: Western World aren't going to nuke areas with innocent civilians.
Middle East don't have enough Nukes to destroy the world but can create more
Narutoverse don't have Bijus

State of Minds: 
Middle East: Blood Lust
Western World: Trying to win with the least amount of casualties
Narutoverse: How Ninja would fight wars; stealth, infiltration, sleeper agents etc...

Remember: Real world are going to be  more concerned with eachother than worrying about Narutoverse.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

> Western World aren't going to nuke areas with innocent civilians.



What, were Hiroshima and Nagasaki actually alien colonies or something? :eyeroll

If it comes down to it, Narutoverse gets nuked, and Middle East gets nuked. Not that it would happen off the bat, but the First World is going to win the war no matter how it happens.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jan 15, 2010)

Taking away their Bijuus is the Narutoverse's downfall here, they're the only hope Narutoverse has.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 15, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Middle East don't have enough Nukes to destroy the world



No one has enough nukes to destroy the world.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> No one has enough nukes to destroy the world.


I generally assume it means making the world an uninhabitable wasteland, which we do have enough of, several times over.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I generally assume it means making the world an uninhabitable wasteland, which we do have enough of, several times over.



That I'll readily agree to.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 15, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Taking away their Bijuus is the Narutoverse's downfall here, they're the only hope Narutoverse has.



The way you are talking it seems as though you believe the Naruto Verse would meet their opponants on the battle field...



Abigail said:


> No one has enough nukes to destroy the world.



The way people were talking in the other topic it seems as though they thought they did...



skiboydoggy said:


> I generally assume it means making the world an uninhabitable wasteland



Basically meant that...


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 15, 2010)

Nukes off means they can use chemical warfare.

Aren't there still smallpox samples stored somewhere??


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 15, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Taking away their Bijuus is the Narutoverse's downfall here, they're the only hope Narutoverse has.



Agree with the Bijuus Naruto suffer after a heavy war defeat, without them they are slaughtered, the only way I see Narutoverse winning if is they have in their lines RS fused with the Juubi in their lines PLUS also having all separete 9 Juubis PLUS Rikudou Sennin beign able to cast the mugen Tsukuyomi on our moon PLUS Rikudou Sennin beign able to control the moon like Majoras Mask did if ALL these conditions are fulfilled I see in Narutoverse a slight possibility of victory.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 15, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Agree with the Bijuus Naruto suffer after a heavy war defeat, without them they are slaughtered, the only way I see Narutoverse winning if is they have in their lines RS fused with the Juubi in their lines



Again an assumption that Naruto verse is going to meet on the battle field head on...

And if there is any battle field stituations, Deidara solos basically using C4 as a shield as it walks towards enemies and bangs above them. C3 would do it actually but he needs cover...

Thats just one person who could solo any battle field...

I guess everyone is forgetting Shunshin to appear behind leaders, slitting their necks and then Shunshining out of there...

It's not exactly hard for refugees to get into the first world now days....


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 15, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Again an assumption that Naruto verse is going to meet on the battle field head on...
> 
> And if there is any battle field stituations, Deidara solos basically using C4 as a shield as it walks towards enemies and bangs above them. C3 would do it actually but he needs cover...
> 
> ...



Deidara would either get sniped or shot down by a jet.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

The real world simply has too many efficient killing weapons that need little to no training.

This is a horrible battle, especially since you took away the Narutoverse's only chance.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

the naruto ninjas could infiltrate the jutsu for transformation is something gennins  can do so if they go by infiltration an supplanting world leaders they have a chance 

offtopic:
the  world best sniper weapon the barret ma18 (i think thats the name) has only a range of 2 kilometer in a straight shot if he tries for example to bring down deidara the gravity force will make the bullet go down faster also deidara could be several kilometers away from the clon no one would notice it


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the naruto ninjas could infiltrate the jutsu for transformation is something gennins  can do so if they go by infiltration an supplanting world leaders they have a chance
> 
> offtopic:
> the  world best sniper weapon the barret ma18 (i think thats the name) has only a range of 2 kilometer in a straight shot if he tries for example to bring down deidara the gravity force will make the bullet go down faster also deidara could be several kilometers away from the clon no one would notice it



Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

IIRC, the most powerful sniper rifle in the world is the Barret M-107 Anti-Materiel Rifle. Anti-Materiel Rifle=Tank Killer. And its muzzle velocity is 852 m/s. It fires .50 BMG with enough force to tear through armor plating. Its effective range is 1800 meters. Meaning a skilled sniper can pull off even more ridiculously ranged shots if he does things right. I hope Deidara can resist tank-penetrating shells.....

Also, yes, infilitrate....replace world leaders.... So, are they gonna copy all their memories and such? I mean, fooling the public is easy, but fooling the family (wife&children), family, friends, and all the people who have worked under them at the same time?

Naruto gets rapestomped. Massively. Again. Hell, the first world uses nukes


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

It's just a sad fight, especially with the crippling handicap of no Bijuu.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> It's just a sad fight, especially with the crippling handicap of no Bijuu.



I doubt even the Bijuu could take more than a few rounds to the head from M-107.....


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

ESPECIALLY.

Even with the Bijuu, it would still be horrible, but they MIGHT actually make a dent.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Please tell me you are joking.


Notice his full red rep.

That's from the OBD and him making stupid posts.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to keep some faith in humanity, I might as well check.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 15, 2010)

Forgot to add: MOAB/FOAB


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 15, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Again an assumption that Naruto verse is going to meet on the battle field head on...



we curbstomp the middle east all the west and its allies?

ass rape no one survives no nukes? fine nerve gas...napalm...no holds barred beat down

old school British Empire style 

then find the magical portal to the naruto universe and destroy it

China eats popcorn 



South of Hell said:


> And if there is any battle field stituations, Deidara solos basically using C4 as a shield as it walks towards enemies and bangs above them. C3 would do it actually but he needs cover...



bullshit you have no idea what your talking about



South of Hell said:


> Thats just one person who could solo any battle field...



is that before or after he gets speed blitz by an unmanned drone and shot to shit with high calibur magnesium rounds 



South of Hell said:


> I guess everyone is forgetting Shunshin to appear behind leaders, slitting their necks and then Shunshining out of there...



because real world generals appear on the battlefield

i guess you forgot..decoys...and machine guns

not to mention...ya know they need to actually know where these guys are


South of Hell said:


> It's not exactly hard for refugees to get into the first world now days....



during times of "super humans with kaijuu sized monsters...and we're currently doing to the middle east what the romans did?"

you bet your ass it will



Testrun said:


> Forgot to add: MOAB/FOAB



*madara standing there with all of akatsuki itachi looking all douche baggish*

: this world will be hours"

Deidera: hn

hidan: holly shit wtf is that?

*cue about fifty of those fuckers being dropped on their position from high altitudes*

dead S ranks..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

Narutoverse henges, infiltrates, stomps.

It's not like they are going to come in and just run up a beach for people to mow down with machine guns.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Narutoverse henges, infiltrates, stomps.
> 
> It's not like they are going to come in and just run up a beach for people to mow down with machine guns.


Quick! Somebody post that scan of ANBU jumping headfirst into purple fires!


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

henge into who they have no picture to henge for info


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Narutoverse henges, infiltrates, stomps.



their not infiltrating shit at all

with modern tech and the culture gap


----------



## ∅ (Jan 15, 2010)

To be fair, the Naruto universe has a great chance of conquering the world.

People point to nukes as they're if the shinobi will be clustered together and wait for the nukes to kill them.

Deidera's C0 had a confirmed fireball radius of 10 kilometers which for a nuke would translate into 1 - 2.5 Gigatons, that's 20 - 50 times the energy output of Tsar Bomba, the biggest nuke ever created.

If we include the sage of the six realms, or give the Naruto universe prep time so that Madara can use Mugen Tsukuyomi then it isn't even up to debate.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> their not infiltrating shit at all
> 
> with modern tech and the culture gap




See that hole in the ground? That could've been the location of a military base or nuclear facility.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> IIRC, the most powerful sniper rifle in the world is the Barret M-107 Anti-Materiel Rifle. Anti-Materiel Rifle=Tank Killer. And its muzzle velocity is 852 m/s. It fires .50 BMG with enough force to tear through armor plating. *[Its effective range is 1800 meters/B]. Meaning a skilled sniper can pull off even more ridiculously ranged shots if he does things right. I hope Deidara can resist tank-penetrating shells.....
> 
> Also, yes, infilitrate....replace world leaders.... So, are they gonna copy all their memories and such? I mean, fooling the public is easy, but fooling the family (wife&children), family, friends, and all the people who have worked under them at the same time?
> 
> Naruto gets rapestomped. Massively. Again. Hell, the first world uses nukes*


*1800 meters = 1.8 kilometers no even 2 and deidara doesn't have a reason to be close to the clone*


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> their not infiltrating shit at all
> 
> with modern tech and the culture gap


yeah  you are telling that with prep time and with the advantage that they know all their language they infiltrate  and stomp form the inside out 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Narutoverse henges, infiltrates, stomps.
> 
> It's not like they are going to come in and just run up a beach for people to mow down with machine guns.


D-day? 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> we curbstomp the middle east all the west and its allies?
> 
> ass rape no one survives no nukes? fine nerve gas...napalm...no holds barred beat down


protocol III CCW restricts the use of incendiary weapon  



> old school British Empire style
> 
> then find the magical portal to the naruto universe and destroy it
> 
> China eats popcorn


WTF dude seriously there is not portal they are here like in secret invasion just that we don't have iron man to save us 





> bullshit you have no idea what your talking about


you seriously don't





> is that before or after he gets speed blitz by an unmanned drone and shot to shit with high calibur magnesium rounds


 drones? dude drones?  you seriously  think we have drones? the ones you see in discovery channel (i hope it was there) are in development the ones we use need a controller and are useless in real combat





> because real world generals appear on the battlefield
> 
> i guess you forgot..decoys...and machine guns
> 
> not to mention...ya know they need to actually know where these guys are


you know our soldiers too and ninjas are specialist in infiltration and stealth but to make it clear C4 with winds in its favor it could clear an army without  they knowing what hit them







> *madara standing there with all of akatsuki itachi looking all douche baggish*
> 
> : this world will be hours"
> 
> ...


 yeah they will be together like a bunches of idiots you seriously need to stop the down playing madara won't die because intangibility zetsu could be kilometers away for the moment the bomb touch soil kakuzu will have 4 live left hidan is down right immortal but the funny thing is that pein revives them all back if they die


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> their not infiltrating shit at all
> 
> with modern tech and the culture gap


 How is modern tech going to help detect ninjas that perfectly copy speech, appearance, and even the physical attributes of the person they henge into? 

This isn't the world vs Narutoverse. This is the world at war and Narutoverse coming in to take advantage of a distracted planet. 

They would bide their time, gather intel, then take over the world one leader at a time. They would keep the war going, of course, as not to set off any alarms and then, when they have every world leader under their control, they will reach a "peach treaty" and put into motion their second plan of "global unification", establish a new world order, and effectively conquer the world with our own support.

We'd never know the fucking difference.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> old school British Empire style


Did someone say....

ENGLAND?!



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> 1800 meters = 1.8 kilometers no even 2 and deidara doesn't have a reason to be close to the clone


Did I forget to mention that most guns' effective ranges are actually just roundhouse estimates and that a goodsniper can actually achieve more range by adjusting for certain factors?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Narutoverse henges, infiltrates, stomps.
> 
> It's not like they are going to come in and just run up a beach for people to mow down with machine guns.



Hahaha! Naruto-verse, meet Machine-Pistol!

@CrazyMoron: can they copy memories? can they copy behavioral patterns they have absolutely no idea about??? And you keep ignoring the technological&cultural gap. VERY big deal!

also, about that pic...how big is its effective range? I need a number here. Not to mention that there are probably a few hundred nuclear sites in the world all together if not more....good luck taking them ALL out like that before they can fire a nuke

Ooh, Protocall, blah-bledy-blah. The US never signed that Protocol. And if it comes down to it the first world WILL use nukes too. We don't give a darn about what happens to the world so long as we win, history has always been like that, its just that now is the first time in history where we can ACTUALLY fuck everyone over if we DO lose


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Did I forget to mention that most guns' effective ranges are actually just roundhouse estimates and that a goodsniper can actually achieve more range by adjusting for certain factors?


them again we have factors like win, dust, moving target, and physocological pressure (in this case fear of the several stories big monster about to explode) 





> Hahaha! Naruto-verse, meet Machine-Pistol!


they don't need or are going to fight straigth on 




> @CrazyMoron: can they copy memories? can they copy behavioral patterns they have absolutely no idea about??? And you keep ignoring the technological&cultural gap. VERY big deal!


yes they can remember the guy they interrogated, the one that jiraiya captured (i think he even got some form of psy-shield), also yes they are pretty good at coping behavioral patterns, else what is the point of the henge  




> also, about that pic...how big is its effective range? I need a number here. Not to mention that there are probably a few hundred nuclear sites in the world all together if not more....good luck taking them ALL out like that before they can fire a nuke


like six kilometers they calc. it based on the clouds size also it is not like we going to know who did it again we are in war naruto world comes without us noticing and start taking over, we will probably think it is a new bomb or enemy weapon



> Ooh, Protocall, blah-bledy-blah. The US never signed that Protocol. And if it comes down to it the first world WILL use nukes too. We don't give a darn about what happens to the world so long as we win, history has always been like that, its just that now is the first time in history where we can ACTUALLY fuck everyone over if we DO lose


the moment we begin to use nukes like crazy (note that the OP say we will try not to hurt civilians) the whole world (russia, north korea india pakistan maybe israel probably iran, ) will be more than happy to make us a radioactive wasteland (because the naruto-verse isn't figthing us in a straight on war but rather try to take over a world  in war more like the skrull tryed in marvel)


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> them again we have factors like win, dust, moving target, and physocological pressure (in this case fear of the several stories big monster about to explode)


all of which your AVERAGE sniper is able of compensating for



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> they don't need or are going to fight straigth on


so they're just gonna sneak around shanking 6 billion people till they win? 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> yes they can remember the guy they interrogated, the one that jiraiya captured (i think he even got some form of psy-shield), also yes they are pretty good at coping behavioral patterns, else what is the point of the henge


so they can copy behavioral patterns of people they've never met or observed? they must be all knowing!



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> like six kilometers they calc. it based on the clouds size also it is not like we going to know who did it again we are in war naruto world comes without us noticing and start taking over, we will probably think it is a new bomb or enemy weapon


And satellite imageary proves otherwise! Then we nuke them to hell. IIRC the shockwave radius of a FISSION bomb is about 1-3 miles. We use FUSION bombs now a days.....



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the moment we begin to use nukes like crazy (note that the OP say we will try not to hurt civilians) the whole world (russia, north korea india pakistan maybe israel probably iran, ) will be more than happy to make us a radioactive wasteland (because the naruto-verse isn't figthing us in a straight on war but rather try to take over a world  in war more like the skrull tryed in marvel)


Yes, because, you now, its not like Russia and them aren't being taken over as well. They'd nuke too

stop wanking Naruto, its overrated......


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> all of which your AVERAGE sniper is able of compensating for
> ...


yeah i forgot snipers are use to see several stories high whose bullets won't do nothing





> so they're just gonna sneak around shanking 6 billion people till they win?


the skrulls in scret invasion do just the same 




> so they can copy behavioral patterns of people they've never met or observed? they must be all knowing!


is part of their job also they could just genjutsu them or mind read them to know everything they need to know also they can mind control them 




> And satellite imageary proves otherwise! Then we nuke them to hell. IIRC the shockwave radius of a FISSION bomb is about 1-3 miles. We use FUSION bombs now a days.....


they just going to see someone getting close to trowing a small black ball in the air and dissapearing really you think sattelites are good enough to track down people, normal people, let alone above peak human ninjas with supernaturals abilities  and also who are they going to bomb?




> Yes, because, you now, its not like Russia and them aren't being taken over as well. They'd nuke too


nuke who? went the thief is in the house you dont just set it in fire also it is can they infiltrateor not ? the ninjas in naruto work that way (how do you think madara was able to rise himself in power in kirigakure) they are ninjas  also read the parts in black


South of Hell said:


> *The basic premise is World War Three starts out; Middle East starts bombing the hell of the rest of the world, alliances form from current alligances. *
> 
> *Then Naruto verse comes in and tries to take hold of the war in their favour, to make things a bit fair, they have learnt the languages of the world so  infiltration can't be ruled out. *
> 
> ...





> stop wanking Naruto, its overrated...


i'm not overrating it you are down playing it (or could be you don't understand) the convetional methods of war are useless in this scenario, the only way we can win is if some gets lucky enough to tell the truth to whole world 9which won't happen because they will be death)


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2010)

Do they somehow get the full knowledge of the people they henge into? Because otherwise they are going to be found out and killed pretty fast. At least the Skrulls were sleeper agents.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Do they somehow get the full knowledge of the people they henge into? Because otherwise they are going to be found out and killed pretty fast. At least the Skrulls were sleeper agents.



mind reading, genjutsu, straigth mind control but yeah they work as sleeper agents too

i think the closest we will get to figth with them will be occasional guerrilla warfare in which  we will lose horrible and will probably be consider as classified information and blame it in the enemy


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

anti-tank rifles will 

satellites CAN do that now adays...they can even do it to the point where they can get a fuzzy image of a face....

the rests of the posts aren't even worth responding too. I'll just say this: Sarin Gas


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry, I can't hear you because I will be death.

Hahaha, I really think the Narutoverse doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I am sorry, I can't hear you because I will be death.
> 
> Hahaha, I really think the Narutoverse doesn't stand a chance.



The M1919 Browning Heavy Machine Gun seems to agree as well


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> anti-tank rifles will
> 
> satellites CAN do that now adays...they can even do it to the point where they can get a fuzzy image of a face....
> 
> the rests of the posts aren't even worth responding too. I'll just say this: Sarin Gas





Nimademe said:


> I am sorry, I can't hear you because I will be death.
> 
> Hahaha, I really think the Narutoverse doesn't stand a chance.





paulatreides0 said:


> The M1919 Browning Heavy Machine Gun seems to agree as well


you guys know nohing about about warfare if nukes and napalm were the answer to everything then we would have lose in vietnam, but for real who is christ sake is going to shot to something they don't know is there, if the things worked the way you guys think spies wouldn't exist, they would be useless


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> you guys know nohing about about warfare if nukes and napalm were the answer to everything then we would have lose in vietnam, but for real who is christ sake is going to shot to something they don't know is there, if the things worked the way you guys think spies wouldn't exist, they would be useless


You mean the same napalm that we dropped ALL OVER Vietnam? In hundreds and hundreds of thousands of tons?

Here's the thing: when's the last time you heard of a spy killing and replacing a world leader. Hell when's the last time you heard of a pilot KILLING a world leader?? Hell, they wouldn't even fit in enough to survive. 

And lets face it, how good are the ninjas from Naruto?Afterall, their definition of stealth is hopping around in BRIGHT ORANGE JUMPSUITS!!!

Also, it's funny how you say I know nothing of war, when it's a subject I'm actually pretty knowledgeable in


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> 1*You mean the same napalm that we dropped ALL OVER Vietnam? In hundreds and hundreds of thousands of tons?*
> 
> *Here's the thing: when's the last time you heard of a spy killing and replacing a world leader*. Hell when's the last time you heard of a pilot KILLING a world leader?? Hell, they wouldn't even fit in enough to survive.
> 
> ...


1)the one that did nothing yeah i know about that one i didn't help us at all did it?

that is because spies can't change their apparence to look like someone else

also that is standard clothes do you think spies are dudes in suit, god they were even taking people with tattos in C.I.A. also henge change clothes  to macth someone


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

because the majority of what we 'palmed was pure forest because we couldn't find the enemy? thermal imaging+napalm=bye-bye ninja

They can, its called plastic surgery....

standard stealth clothes in naruto: BRIGHT ORANGE JUMPSUITS. that tells you something about them and stealth...


----------



## Abigail (Jan 15, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> protocol III CCW restricts the use of incendiary weapon


 Lol Protocols.


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the moment we begin to use nukes like crazy (note that the OP say we will try not to hurt civilians) the whole world (russia, north korea india pakistan maybe israel probably iran, ) will be more than happy to make us a radioactive wasteland


 Could have sworn I told you to go read the general assumption thread before you continued spouting off this retarded bullshit.


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> you guys know nohing about about warfare if nukes and napalm were the answer to everything then we would have lose in vietnam,


No, it seems like you know nothing.

1)We didn't "lose in Vietnam", it was a mutual caesefire.
2)The people in charge during that were retards.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

More about Protocol......lol. Like anyone gives a fuck about it and actually FOLLOWS IT! :rofl ESPECIALLY when they're LOSING! :rofl :rofl


----------



## Extasee (Jan 15, 2010)

Well... 

Do we know about the Naruverse's power?

Even without the biju; I'd still say Naruvers wins. I mean, you can't just expect the Naruverse to leave themselves totally unavailable. Plus, you only restricted the biju. You can still have the Uchihas come in and Suusano their asses. Plus, Nagato/Pein has a pretty limited weakness with only a 5 second rebound. Plus, Hidan can't die, Orochimaru has the ability to bring back people, Kakashi's lighting fast, Sasuke is too, and we've got countless medical ninjas. Besides, don't you think that the ninjas are fast enough to dodge and/or heal a bullet wound? Plus they've got the kages on their side. All in all, I'd say we're fucked.


----------



## kyrax12 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just watch up to the current Naruto shippuden episode and it does showed that Narutoverse have much better reaction and power than normal humans.

It all depends if Narutoverse have the landscape advantage like Gaara's sand and stuff.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jan 15, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Well...
> 
> Do we know about the Naruverse's power?
> 
> Even without the biju; I'd still say Naruvers wins. I mean, you can't just expect the Naruverse to leave themselves totally unavailable. Plus, you only restricted the biju. You can still have the Uchihas come in and Suusano their asses. Plus, Nagato/Pein has a pretty limited weakness with only a 5 second rebound. Plus, Hidan can't die, Orochimaru has the ability to bring back people, Kakashi's lighting fast, Sasuke is too, and we've got countless medical ninjas. Besides, don't you think that the ninjas are fast enough to dodge and/or heal a bullet wound? Plus they've got the kages on their side. All in all, I'd say we're fucked.


Yes, because a couple of carpet bombs can't take those guys out right?


----------



## Extasee (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

kyrax12 said:


> I just watch up to the current Naruto shippuden episode and it does showed that Narutoverse have much better reaction and power than normal humans.
> 
> It all depends if Narutoverse have the landscape advantage like Gaara's sand and stuff.


-B-2 Appears!!!-
-Naruto gets anally raped!-
-Play Final Fantasy Theme Music-

And whoopty-doo, they have faster reflexes...we can easily mass produce weapons that have, IIRC, WELL over 2000 RPM (one minigun, I believe, has 5000 RPM). For those who can't figure it out: RPM=Rounds Per Minute

And lets not forget the all-too-wonderful Hydrogen Fuel-Air Bomb


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Without taking in count the horrible restriction of "No Bijuus" that makes this a rape I would say the only chance Narutoverse has to win is if RS/Juubi casts the Mugen Tsukuyomi in the moon, that is the best and only chance Narutoverse has for winning if that doesnt works nothing will, the Mugen Tsukuyomi is the only chance they have because everyone that sees the moon will automatically lose


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Without taking in count the horrible restriction of "No Bijuus" that makes this a rape I would say the only chance Narutoverse has to win is if RS/Juubi casts the Mugen Tsukuyomi in the moon, that is the best and only chance Narutoverse has for winning if that doesnt works nothing will, the Mugen Tsukuyomi is the only chance they have because everyone that sees the moon will automatically lose



Bijuu meet Fuel-Air-Bomb/MOAB/FOAB/Bunker Buster/Nuke/A Sniper Squad of ten all armed with M-107 Anti-Materiel Rifles/Abrahms Tanks/B-2 Spirit/B-52 Stratofortress...etc.....................


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Bijuu meet Fuel-Air-Bomb/MOAB/FOAB/Bunker Buster/Nuke/A Sniper Squad of ten all armed with M-107 Anti-Materiel Rifles/Abrahms Tanks/B-2 Spirit/B-52 Stratofortress...etc.....................



I wasnt thinking of the Bijuus providing advantadge to be used in frontal combat, only because if they could be used then RS/Juubi can and that means the posibility of casting Mugen Tsukuyomi, the only chance I see for Narutoverse winning is casting Mugen Tsukuyomi which after that feat the war would resume in how quickly Narutoverse can be exterminated because I say that withing 1 month of Mugen Tsukuyomi all humanity would had fallen is the cheapest trick Narutoverse has the strongest card, unless we count for enough ammunition to blow up the moon literally. I want Narutoverse to lose but I cant ignore the facts and frankly MT is a really cheap trick you see the moon and you lose instantly the momment the moon was painted with an strange symbol the majority of earth population would look upon the moon and I think that majority would include world leaders.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay, I'm sorry to say this, but the Narutoverse has officially reached the point where it can top the modern world. I used to underrate the show, and at first I scoffed at the thought of them even being a nuisance, but after reading this entire thread, I see very clearly where the Naruto verse stands ... unfortunetly for us, on top.

Nuking something is not the answer to this. The Narutoverse here is not a massive nation as far as I can understand, rather their ninja are simply in our world? Where are we going to nuke? What if they all gather in Washington and stand on top of the White House? Us actually finding and eliminating thousands of skilled operatives who can chance shape, form, voice and everything about them is ridiculous.

And as for destructive capabilities, Naruto has proven itself capable. Pein and Diedara has both proven themselves more than enough to completely obliterate cities. And Chibuka Tensei has shown the power to engluf several mountain ranges ... the crator was several larger than all of those mountains, its size was ridiculous, simply stupid. I'm quite confident Tsunade, the Raikage, Kisame, Jiraiya, Naruto himself and even Guy and Lee in Gates Mode for that matter can turn any modern day tank into scrap metal.

Some of the larger scale Ninjutsu have been shown to attack on a massive scale. Jiraiya's fire combination techniques, Kisame's Water Dome, Kakuzu's Fire combination techniques and much more. The only plausiable threat that we actually put in their faces would be our jets, which honosetly, I can still see either Pein swatting out of the air like flies, or Madara simply warping the plane out of existence.

And honoestly, what do we do against a Genjutsu? Nothing. Kurenai walks through the White House, unseen, unheard, and turns the president's brain into mush.

At this point, the argument that Naruto charecters aren't bullet timers is getting kind of hard to argue. The only reason that argument still stands is because people will insist on seeing Naruto dodge a bullet as Kid Goku did in order to believe it. I personally believe they are beyond that at this point. My arguement? Amaterasu is said to be instant within five meters, we've seen people (The Raikage) dodge it. Bullets are fast, but certainly not instantaneous.

And what's this about not needing to restrict the Bijuu? What will do against massive constructs of pure energy and malice? Naruto's chakra ball cleared a forest! Killer Bee's literally erased several mountains and boiled a tsunami into a bubbling mess. Common sense, I realize Naruto is so well liked around here, but logic is logic, and logic dictates that the Narutoverse wins quite clearly.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 16, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Okay, I'm sorry to say this, but the Narutoverse has officially reached the point where it can top the modern world. I used to underrate the show, and at first I scoffed at the thought of them even being a nuisance, but after reading this entire thread, I see very clearly where the Naruto verse stands ... unfortunetly for us, on top.
> 
> Nuking something is not the answer to this. The Narutoverse here is not a massive nation as far as I can understand, rather their ninja are simply in our world? Where are we going to nuke? What if they all gather in Washington and stand on top of the White House? Us actually finding and eliminating thousands of skilled operatives who can chance shape, form, voice and everything about them is ridiculous.
> 
> ...



No, the only thing Naruto has that COULD top the modern world is Mugen Tsukuyomi which is a technique that casts a sharingan in  the entire moon and everyone that sees even unconsiouly the moon will be trapped into an eternal Tsukuyomi and I really imagine most of the population of the world saying "HEY LOOK LOOK AT THE MOON IS STRANGE!" everyone goes out and are fucked with only the little percentage that didnt looked at the moon and will eventually look at it even by accident in addittion Madara is capable (with the Juubi help) to also cast the MT and he is able to appear where he pleases and would be the most elusive and difficult to kill Naruto character and you would had to kill him only to undo the MT


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> No, the only thing Naruto has that COULD top the modern world is Mugen Tsukuyomi which is a technique that casts a sharingan in  the entire moon and everyone that sees even unconsiouly the moon will be trapped into an eternal Tsukuyomi and I really imagine most of the population of the world saying "HEY LOOK LOOK AT THE MOON IS STRANGE!" everyone goes out and are fucked with only the little percentage that didnt looked at the moon and will eventually look at it even by accident in addittion Madara is capable (with the Juubi help) to also cast the MT and he is able to appear where he pleases and would be the most elusive and difficult to kill Naruto character and you would had to kill him only to undo the MT



So shunshining into each country, shunshining into the main government building, knifing everything that moves, generally causing mass hysteria for that country resulting in morale losses, loss of time and money getting a new leader etc, _doing this for each fucking country_, is out then?

One single ninja can just shunshin (which is fucking teleporting) into a country, basically by passing all security and no one would no the fucking difference.

Same thing can be applied to getting into getting into the white house. There is also Kawarmi-ing with the dinner plate on Obama's table...

The only way the real world will have a reason to go after the Naruto verse is until AFTER they make their first move.

If first move is assassinating all credible leaders throwing all countries into disaray, then so be it...


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 16, 2010)

One question, how many ninja have you seen in Naruto that DON'T prefer direct combat with a ton of taunting?


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> One question, how many ninja have you seen in Naruto that DON'T prefer direct combat with a ton of taunting?



Thats the thing, how many ninja in Naruto AREN'T even seen or mentioned? The series is only about a select few out of probably hundreds of thousands...


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 16, 2010)

The premise of the thread is flawed, because the majority of naruto characters are ninja in name only

Might as well make a thread where Naruto plays chess against a grandmaster, only naruto is as intelligent as the cosmic AC


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Thats the thing, how many ninja in Naruto AREN'T even seen or mentioned? The series is only about a select few out of probably hundreds of thousands...



by that logic then Naruto has the power to take on cosmics because there MIGHT be SOME ninjas that AREN'T seen that MIGHT be powerful enough? That means that...what?!

Stop bullshitting. This is the OBD. Facts&Feats. If you can say that then I can say that the US has so many secret weapons we HAVEN'T seen that one of them includes a ninja-seeking weapon. I win.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 16, 2010)

This isn't only your fight, it's a win for the real world.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> So shunshining into each country, shunshining into the main government building, knifing everything that moves, generally causing mass hysteria for that country resulting in morale losses, loss of time and money getting a new leader etc, _doing this for each fucking country_, is out then?
> 
> One single ninja can just shunshin (which is fucking teleporting) into a country, basically by passing all security and no one would no the fucking difference.
> 
> ...


Yeah, obviously you don't know worth a damn about politics or government either. Nearly every government (and ALL the major ones) have a command structure meaning that if you can kill the guy in charge (or even the top five) there are a few dozen others spread all over the country to replace him.

Not to mention if you CAN kill some leaders that the others will catch on and that their security will be increased. So that means even more bullets to impale said ninjas.

Guns have turned the average joe into the most efficient killing machine ever made. Unlike vehicular weapons they take little to no skill to use (in a basic form) other than to aim and shoot. Your average joe kills well up the Naruto midtier. Military specialists handle the rest.

Not to mention that these politicos are guarded by men with Sub-Machineguns, Machine-Pistols, Pistols, Snipers, and such.
-Ninja appears-
-Ninja mowed down-


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Not to mention if you CAN kill some leaders that the others will catch on and that their security will be increased.


Same time, mate.



paulatreides0 said:


> Not to mention that these politicos are guarded by men with Sub-Machineguns, Machine-Pistols, Pistols, Snipers, and such.
> -Ninja appears-
> -Ninja mowed down-



Political Leader: We will kill these sons of-

*pop*
*slice*
*pop*

Leader dead on the ground with blood pooling around them, guards don't know what the fuck just happened, no trace of ninja left in the area other than smoke and whatever accildentally fell off him at the time.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 16, 2010)

Naruto ninjas are about as stealthy as a locomotive


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 16, 2010)

Lies.

Trains are FAR more stealthy nowadays.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm going to ask you guys just some
 question were are we  going to bomb?
who are we going to fight?



> Could have sworn I told you to go read the general assumption thread before you continued spouting off this retarded bullshit.


did you read the OP


South of Hell said:


> State of Minds:
> Middle East: Blood Lust
> *Western World: Trying to win with the least amount of casualties*
> Narutoverse: How Ninja would fight wars; stealth, infiltration, sleeper agents etc...
> ...





Abigail said:


> Lol Protocols.
> 
> No, it seems like you know nothing.
> 
> ...


mutual ceasefire, actually is common consensus that we lose Vietnam horrible, to know if you won or lose a war you first need to ask you how much did you wanted to accomplish and how much you did accomplish, in Vietnam we accomplished nothing, also aren't retards the ones in charge now


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Naruto ninjas are about as stealthy as a locomotive



Tch, when you focus on the ones that don't have a fucking brain...

How do you think Ninja wars in the manga were fought? Just because their was epic fight between Hanzou and the Sannin.

Do you really think the wars were fought like that?

If so, do you really think that the Naruto verse would be stupid enough to try the same fucking tactics when they realise that they are out matched technologically?

No, they are going to use some fucking common sense and use some stealth, infiltration and fucking Guerilla warfare which would be lolwtfpwn to them.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 16, 2010)

Why am I thinking of the White House in black flames?

Either way, the A.N.B.U. can summon huge lions.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> No, the only thing Naruto has that COULD top the modern world is Mugen Tsukuyomi which is a technique that casts a sharingan in  the entire moon and everyone that sees even unconsiouly the moon will be trapped into an eternal Tsukuyomi and I really imagine most of the population of the world saying "HEY LOOK LOOK AT THE MOON IS STRANGE!" everyone goes out and are fucked with only the little percentage that didnt looked at the moon and will eventually look at it even by accident in addittion Madara is capable (with the Juubi help) to also cast the MT and he is able to appear where he pleases and would be the most elusive and difficult to kill Naruto character and you would had to kill him only to undo the MT



That wouldn't work because our moon isn't made from some RARGH beastie.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> That wouldn't work because our moon isn't made from some RARGH beastie.


It's only supposed to be reflected on the moon it has nothing to do with the body sealed within.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Well OK, but Madara needs all the bijuus to become the host of the juubi to do the jutsu, which they don't have so it still won't work.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Well OK, but Madara needs all the bijuus to become the host of the juubi to do the jutsu, which they don't have so it still won't work.


That's were preptime comes in.

Regardless there are millions of shinobi in the Naruto universe, Pain's plan was to kill a few millions (which supposedly was a small fraction) in order to put the world in fear.

So we presumably have millions of shinobi who can summon oversized animals and demons, move at incredibly high speeds survive direct impacts through concrete walls destroy buildings, etc.

Then we have the defense of certain characters. Gaara's defense protected an entire village from being destroyed and Sasuke's incomplete Susano'O was even more durable.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Thats the thing, how many ninja in Naruto AREN'T even seen or mentioned? The series is only about a select few out of probably hundreds of thousands...



Konoha isn't even that big, and it's one of the major 5 villages.

Naruto's class size was only 27 graduates.
Link removed

Multiply that by say 30 years of ninja graduates, still makes less than a thousand ninjas (810), for a major village.  Hell, you'd need 200 schools of those class sizes across the 5 villages to even come close to just 100,000 ninjas.

Link removed
Link removed
Hell, there's a shot of just the amount of Genin taking the Chuunin Exam.  And by the end, there are only a few teams.  In fact, only 7 teams got to the final round to become Chuunin, and the Hokage even makes a comment that so many teams passed.

Hundreds of thousands of ninjas is extremely unlikely, when a mere 27 students per year become Chuunin.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> How do you think Ninja wars in the manga were fought? Just because their was epic fight between Hanzou and the Sannin.
> 
> Do you really think the wars were fought like that?


Proof or:




∅ said:


> Why am I thinking of the White House in black flames?
> 
> Either way, the A.N.B.U. can summon huge lions.


Oh nooo! Giant Lions!!!!

M132 Minigun
ROF: 6000 Rounds Per Minute
Caliber: 7.62 mm
Feed System: Belt
Ammo: 7.62x51 mm NATO (IIRC, it can also use incindiary rounds)



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i'm going to ask you guys just some
> question were are we  going to bomb?
> who are we going to fight?
> 
> mutual ceasefire, actually is common consensus that we lose Vietnam horrible, to know if you won or lose a war you first need to ask you how much did you wanted to accomplish and how much you did accomplish, in Vietnam we accomplished nothing, also aren't retards the ones in charge now


bomb the ninjas, duh

Vietnam was a mutual ceasefire. We didn't win or lose, its just regarded as a loss because we DIDN'T win and we'd invested so much in it.

not to mention we could've won Vietnam if we fought it with the tech we have now.
back then
B-52: we can't see the enemy, they're hiding in the forest
uppers: bomb the forest

now
Apache Attack Helicopter: We can't see the eney
-silence-
Apache Attack Helicopter: We're switching to nightvision!! :GAR
-mows down all bright colory thingys on scree-



Nimademe said:


> Lies.
> 
> Trains are FAR more stealthy nowadays.


................................................-+Reps-



South of Hell said:


> Same time, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-sigh-
Meet the UMP, one of the favorite weapons of Bodyguards world-wide:

ROF: 650 Rounds per minute
Caliber: .45

genius, you don't listen. if you kill the president, you have to take out the vice president. then the speaker of the house. then IIRC, the secretary of state. and so on and so on. Try doing that for EVERY country in the world. these "just in case" replacements for the chain of command are VERY big. Especially after the Cold War where you could effectively wipe out 1/2 or more of the major politicians in the country at one time. This is a system that's been equally adapted by nearly every other country in the world.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Proof or:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


relax we all will be save by:
paulitredes to the rescue with the genius of chimp and the speed of a normal human


but in a serious matter who is going to come with the big guns to save let say   all the presidents and UN when ninjas armed with explosive kunais that can go  match 2 appear tenten could do that


and were are we are going to get those ninjas were are they?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> yeah  you are telling that with prep time and with the advantage that they know all their language they infiltrate  and stomp form the inside out



your talking out of your ass

they do not fucking speak English...they can't copy retina scans..and their not gonna know...all the passes and shit



CrazyMoronX said:


> How is modern tech going to help detect ninjas that perfectly copy speech, appearance, and even the physical attributes of the person they henge into?



no they can't not when they don;t speak the language don't know the protocol and have no fucking clue what a Retina scanner DNA type secrurity protocols are...and the complecx codes and shit



CrazyMoronX said:


> This isn't the world vs Narutoverse. This is the world at war and Narutoverse coming in to take advantage of a distracted planet.



an Army of superhumans wielding powers that defy reality itself...

how much you wanna bet we'll put off our little war? or completely erdicate the middle east to focus on..this new threat?

are you serious? the major powers wont? thats a little naive





CrazyMoronX said:


> They would bide their time, gather intel, then take over the world one leader at a time. They would keep the war going, of course, as not to set off any alarms and then, when they have every world leader under their control, they will reach a "peach treaty" and put into motion their second plan of "global unification", establish a new world order, and effectively conquer the world with our own support.



your not describing the narutoverse

your describing a punch of dudes with the narutoverses power sets...who have brains

the NV does not fight that way...they're tactical morons 


CrazyMoronX said:


> We'd never know the fucking difference.



yes we would

and they'd be exterminated down to the last bijuu and child




> protocol III CCW restricts the use of incendiary weapon



the other side has living...WMD's

no one..is gonna obey any treaty




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> WTF dude seriously there is not portal they are here like in secret invasion just that we don't have iron man to save us



then it sucks to be them...since they have no where to run




> i seriously don't and need to stop posting in this thread



yup totally agree with you man


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> drones? dude drones?  you seriously  think we have drones? the ones you see in discovery channel (i hope it was there) are in development the ones we use need a controller and are useless in real combat



err maybe you domincans don't

but the US i believe has had unmanned aircraft in use since 2001

but thats fine..a fighter jet can ss rape deidera just as fine



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ]you know our soldiers too and ninjas are specialist in infiltration and stealth but to make it clear C4 with winds in its favor it could clear an army without  they knowing what hit them



at which point our generals..who have brains

unlike the kages who happen to be mentally handicapped call in a mach something..fighter gang bang

dead fucking akatsuki 




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> blah blah narutoverse ubbers all oktaku for ever



essentially this ends in a rape by the major powers 



paulatreides0 said:


> snip because mua'dib just solo'd the narufags in this thread.



fucking awesome you ulqui and that nimdame guy



OutlawJohn said:


> Okay, I'm sorry to say this, but the Narutoverse has officially reached the point where it can top the modern world. I used to underrate the show, and at first I scoffed at the thought of them even being a nuisance, but after reading this entire thread, I see very clearly where the Naruto verse stands ... unfortunetly for us, on top.



then you read thre thread wrong



OutlawJohn said:


> ]Nuking something is not the answer to this. The Narutoverse here is not a massive nation as far as I can understand, rather their ninja are simply in our world? Where are we going to nuke? What if they all gather in Washington and stand on top of the White House? Us actually finding and eliminating thousands of skilled operatives who can chance shape, form, voice and everything about them is ridiculous.



you act as if we wouldn;t level a major US city is a gigantic animal that causes natural disasters just by roaring real loud stood there?

or if a man who could use gravity as a weapon...did

we most definitely would sacrifice a few million for the freedom of three hundred million





OutlawJohn said:


> And as for destructive capabilities, Naruto has proven itself capable. Pein and Diedara has both proven themselves more than enough to completely obliterate cities



bullshit...they can destroy a few small towns...and maybe maybe a small city

thats it 



OutlawJohn said:


> . And Chibuka Tensei has shown the power to engluf several mountain ranges ... the crator was several larger than all of those mountains, its size was ridiculous, simply stupid.



again..no

they'd also be blitzed and bombed to shit

possibly from orbit 



OutlawJohn said:


> I'm quite confident Tsunade, the Raikage, Kisame, Jiraiya, Naruto himself and even Guy and Lee in Gates Mode for that matter can turn any modern day tank into scrap metal.



tsunade..jiraiya and kisame yes

and then they;ds be assraped by bombardment 


OutlawJohn said:


> Some of the larger scale Ninjutsu have been shown to attack on a massive scale. Jiraiya's fire combination techniques, Kisame's Water Dome, Kakuzu's Fire combination techniques and much more. The only plausiable threat that we actually put in their faces would be our jets, which honosetly, I can still see either Pein swatting out of the air like flies, or Madara simply warping the plane out of existence.



then you see wrong as they'd all be blitzed


OutlawJohn said:


> And honoestly, what do we do against a Genjutsu? Nothing. Kurenai walks through the White House, unseen, unheard, and turns the president's brain into mush.



and they;d be in the white house and not deep underground or in the sky

and when they do..this will do what?

the senate votes emergency powers..to the militayr

or the next dude in line of succession takes over



OutlawJohn said:


> At this point, the argument that Naruto charecters aren't bullet timers is getting kind of hard to argue. The only reason that argument still stands is because people will insist on seeing Naruto dodge a bullet as Kid Goku did in order to believe it. I personally believe they are beyond that at this point. My arguement? Amaterasu is said to be instant within five meters, we've seen people (The Raikage) dodge it. Bullets are fast, but certainly not instantaneous.



we has planes that are high high altitude and can spend days bombing entire cities

we;re fine


OutlawJohn said:


> And what's this about not needing to restrict the Bijuu? What will do against massive constructs of pure energy and malice? Naruto's chakra ball cleared a forest! Killer Bee's literally erased several mountains and boiled a tsunami into a bubbling mess. Common sense, I realize Naruto is so well liked around here, but logic is logic, and logic dictates that the Narutoverse wins quite clearly.



we shove MOAB's up rtheir ass

especially means nations like England France and China

will do worse far worse


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> relax we all will be save by:
> paulitredes to the rescue with the genius of chimp and the speed of a normal human
> 
> but in a serious matter who is going to come with the big guns to save let say   all the presidents and UN when ninjas armed with explosive kunais that can go  match 2 appear tenten could do that



Your Grammar... Deserves a neg

and Ten-Ten isn't supersonic, there are only 4 confirmed supersonics in Naruto.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> relax we all will be save by:
> paulitredes to the rescue with the genius of chimp and the speed of a normal human
> 
> 
> ...



With my 138 IQ and Human Reflexes and guns that shoot massively supersonic+ rounds at several dozen per second. don't worry, you're life is safe with me...dumbass.........

 the army maybe?? or the hundreds of bodyguards that would be around the place maybe?

btw, that last sentence made NO fucking sense.....

oh, and since no evidence to their fighting style has been presented:


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

*Whoops*



paulatreides0 said:


> -sigh-
> Meet the UMP, one of the favorite weapons of Bodyguards world-wide:
> 
> ROF: 650 Rounds per minute
> ...



Whoops; the human reflex can't react within .1 of a second to aim and shoot a bullet with maximum precision.
Whoops; it was random spray in the direction of the massive smoke cloud just killing anything in proximity (whoops; dead president).
Whoops; someone killed replaced all the soldiers with ninja using Henge.
Whoops; everyone in the vicinity fell asleep after hearing bells and seeing feathers.
Whoops; a giant snake/toad/slug fell on top of the building.
Whoops; someone let in some acidic gas and locked the doors.
Whoops; a massive dome of water appeared and everyone drowned to death.
Whoops; that guy just came out of no where, killed the president with a single kick, and juped out through the roof in the span of under a quater of a second.
Whoops; a tidal wave of sand crushed the building.
Whoops; that kid just turned to water after getting hit and then started stabbing when he became human again.
Whoops; giant bones sprouted through the floor and impaled everyone.
Whoops; exploding birds started flying around.
Whoops; all the guards were held in place by shadows as others waltzed in and started stabbing.
Whoops; a whole heap of wooden puppets came in and slaughtered everyone.
Whoops; that guy is laughing when we shoot him.
Whoops; those black things with the masks are burning people, electricuting people and blasting holes in people.
Whoops; all of our guns flew towards that guy with piercings.
Whoops; the water won't put out those black flames blocking all of the exits.
Whoops; the bullets don't go through that demon looking thing.
Whoops; Madara was intangible when they shot at him and until they ran out of bullets.

Whoops; all of these were just single scenarios which were initiated on different key locations all at the same time.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your talking out of your ass
> 
> they do not fucking speak English...they can't copy retina scans..and their not gonna know...all the passes and shit
> 
> ...





South of Hell said:


> ]Well, since I was 'an idiot' posting that last topic of Naruto World vs Real World, I decided to 'make a better topic'.
> 
> The basic premise is World War Three starts out; Middle East starts bombing the hell of the rest of the world, alliances form from current alligances.
> 
> ...



Read the fucking 0P


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Your Grammar... Deserves a neg
> 
> and Ten-Ten isn't supersonic, there are only 4 confirmed supersonics in Naruto.



the kunais, were calc to be thrown at match 2 in the prove that the HST is hypersonic thread


----------



## Extasee (Jan 16, 2010)

Fuck you guys, I'm with teh ninjas!!


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Whoops; the human reflex can't react within .1 of a second to aim and shoot a bullet with maximum precision.
> Whoops; it was random spray in the direction of the massive smoke cloud just killing anything in proximity (whoops; dead president).
> Whoops; someone killed replaced all the soldiers with ninja using Henge.
> Whoops; everyone in the vicinity fell asleep after hearing bells and seeing feathers.
> ...


wow...thats a lot of bullshit for ONE sentence




South of Hell said:


> Read the fucking 0P


First of all...horrible quoting on your first try.........

second of all.....they get killed by their horrible accent


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the kunais, were calc to be thrown at match 2 in the prove that the HST is hypersonic thread



lol, match 2? Should I bane someone for hyperbole? :rofl

Average bullet=Mac 3. Mach 3>>>>>>>Mach 2

and he wasn't talking about kunais idiot...he was talking about PEOPLE


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Read the fucking 0P



they still loose

since they'll know nothing of top secret security protocols

and can not muster the power needed to break the world powers

especially the current hyperpower..and it;s close second China


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the kunais, were calc to be thrown at match 2 in the prove that the HST is hypersonic thread



you're stupid enough to believe Unknowns calcs

you deserve another neg, but I have to spread


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they still loose
> 
> since they'll know nothing of top secret security protocols
> 
> ...


USA solos
China solos
Russia solos

It's not even fair to include them...poor Naruto.....

specially seeing as US has drone aircraft which can be fast produced faster than you can make a ninja


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> First of all...horrible quoting on your first try.........


Fuck you too, I am not as fluent with this site as some of you.



paulatreides0 said:


> second of all.....they get killed by their horrible accent


 Well, basic henge imitating anothers voice begs to differ.



Hmm, so all the super powers are going to drop everything to search for every day looking civilians then right?

Osama's nukes say hi.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> lol, match 2? Should I bane someone for hyperbole? :rofl
> 
> Average bullet=Mac 3. Mach 3>>>>>>>Mach 2
> 
> and he wasn't talking about kunais idiot...he was talking about PEOPLE



bullet average speed is match 1-2

oh and south hell didn't say bullshit he just stated ways in which single ninjas could solo a country parliament and/or president  
this been say
he forgot to mention how the fourth could throw a kunai teleport and kill every one a go out oh how shino could kill people with his insects


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow.
This is a heated debate.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> First of all...horrible quoting on your first try.........


Fuck you too.



paulatreides0 said:


> second of all.....they get killed by their horrible accent


 Well, basic henge imitating anothers voice begs to differ.

So a Yamanaka can't shunshin in while the president is sleeping, implant an idea in his head, shunshin out, and then watch the next day as Nukes are fired at allies...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> you're stupid enough to believe Unknowns calcs
> 
> you deserve another neg, but I have to spread


checked by chinaman


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> bullet average speed is match 1-2
> 
> oh and south hell didn't say bullshit he just stated ways in which single ninjas could solo a country parliament and/or president
> this been say
> he forgot to mention how the fourth could throw a kunai teleport and kill every one a go out oh how shino could kill people with his insects



Would have, but basic shunshin practically covered. Minato just speed blitz's it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Would have, but basic shunshin practically covered. Minato just speed blitz's it.



, Minato can only teleport between his special Kunais


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Fuck you too, I am not as fluent with this site as some of you.
> 
> Well, basic henge imitating anothers voice begs to differ.
> 
> ...


its not that serious a thing....it was a small joke...........

anyways, the voice thing was obviously a joke as well......

No, they're going to drop everything to search for people wearing eccentric clothing and saying "Believe it!" every other word.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> bullet average speed is match 1-2
> 
> oh and south hell didn't say bullshit he just stated ways in which single ninjas could solo a country parliament and/or president
> this been say
> he forgot to mention how the fourth could throw a kunai teleport and kill every one a go out oh how shino could kill people with his insects


except that none of it makes sense.....
Shino's insects=insecticide
kunais=hahahahahhaa, there's a reason they're antique weapons that are no longer used

furthermore, they don't even teleport, they just move at untraceable speed IIRC. so.....as soon as they meet a blast door, they're fucked.

and in case you're wondering, I'm not taking this thread seriously anymore. its just too funny to be considered that!


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> , Minato can only teleport between his special Kunais



Whos to say he can't just plant them?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Whos to say he can't just plant them?



enclosed walls in guarded buildings say so


----------



## Abigail (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> So shunshining into each country, shunshining into the main government building, knifing everything that moves, generally causing mass hysteria for that country resulting in morale losses, loss of time and money getting a new leader etc, _doing this for each fucking country_, is out then?
> 
> *One single ninja can just shunshin (which is fucking teleporting)*


Lol what?


Sazabi24 said:


> , Minato can only teleport between his special Kunais


That is correct.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> its not that serious a thing....it was a small joke...........
> 
> anyways, the voice thing was obviously a joke as well......
> 
> No, they're going to drop everything to search for people wearing eccentric clothing and saying "Believe it!" every other word.



Well sarcasm doesn't really translate that well across the internet...


----------



## Abigail (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Whos to say he can't just plant them?





paulatreides0 said:


> enclosed walls in guarded buildings say so



Also the fact that he's more then likely being shot at as well.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Well sarcasm doesn't really translate that well across the internet...



you're forgiven

shunshin isn't teleporting. its just moving really fast and dissapear from sight


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Whos to say he can't just plant them?



Armed Security guards: Why is there an eccentric blond man who speaks in a horrible Japanese accent planting Japanese knives with weird inscriptions around the White House?


----------



## Fenix (Jan 16, 2010)

So when you think of who might start WW3 the first culprit you think of is the middle east?

No wonder people say our education system is fail.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Armed Security guards: Why is there an eccentric blond man who speaks in a horrible Japanese accent planting Japanese knives with weird inscriptions around the White House?



Henged clone dropping henged pens and paper on desks to sign?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Henged clone dropping henged pens and paper on desks to sign?



So some strange man with a japanese accent, pretending to be a security guard, is going to go around giving people paper covered in japanese inscriptions to sign?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fenix said:


> So when you think of who might start WW3 the first culprit you think of is the middle east?
> 
> No wonder people say our education system is fail.


lol, yup. wtf could the middle east do? israel and iran are the only things you could refer to as powers in the middle-east and even they can't do much. the only things that makes them even quasi-threats are nukes



South of Hell said:


> Henged clone dropping henged pens and paper on desks to sign?


Look at what Sazabi said

also, at some point, i'll respond to all that stuff you posted earlier about how they can off the politicos


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Fenix said:


> So when you think of who might start WW3 the first culprit you think of is the middle east?
> 
> No wonder people say our education system is fail.



Sorry that I dropped all Social Sciences years ago and never bothered to listen to news about celebs which TV and radio spammed.

0P also said current alligances would team up. Not sure North Korea is alligned with the UN either...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your talking out of your ass
> 
> they do not fucking speak English...they can't copy retina scans..and their not gonna know...all the passes and shit
> 
> ...


read the OP you idiot i swear by god this dude doesn't know how to read go back to school



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> an Army of superhumans wielding powers that defy reality itself...
> 
> how much you wanna bet we'll put off our little war? or completely erdicate the middle east to focus on..this new threat?
> 
> are you serious? the major powers wont? thats a little naive


 AGAIN READ THE OP THE CAN PRODUCE AS MUCH AS THEY WANT





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your not describing the narutoverse
> 
> your describing a punch of dudes with the narutoverses power sets...who have brains
> 
> the NV does not fight that way...they're tactical morons


who are going to be directing the infiltration effort an anbu is capable of doing that kind of analysis 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yes we would
> 
> and they'd be exterminated down to the last bijuu and child


bijuu wtf are you even reading the op and how are we suppose to notice the different





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the other side has living...WMD's
> 
> no one..is gonna obey any treaty


 genius you fail at history don't you know an even called cold war




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> then it sucks to be them...since they have no where to run


it will suck to be us this is like secret invasion except without the super heroes in our side





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> err maybe you domincans don't
> 
> but the US i believe has had unmanned aircraft in use since 2001
> 
> but thats fine..a fighter jet can ss rape deidera just as fine


 are you getting racist here or something? anyways i know about the UAV's but they don't shoot missile let alone bullets they have only 2 purposes 
1)spy missions
2)and targetting  



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> at which point our generals..who have brains
> 
> unlike the kages who happen to be mentally handicapped call in a mach something..fighter gang bang
> 
> dead fucking akatsuki


 you mean raikage who was clearly shocked because he thought he lost his brother and that the killer was roaming the world free like any other person





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i'm a raging nerd who have no life and have the need to troll about a non real world to feel better


you see he has no life




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> fucking awesome you ulqui and that nimdame guy


 so yeah he is idiot and don't know is posting



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> then you read thre thread wrong


and the guys who don't know how read says no one cares about you IWD




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you act as if we wouldn;t level a major US city is a gigantic animal that causes natural disasters just by roaring real loud stood there?
> 
> or if a man who could use gravity as a weapon...did
> 
> we most definitely would sacrifice a few million for the freedom of three hundred million


and how is that suppose to counter his point 






The Immortal WatchDog said:


> bullshit...they can destroy a few small towns...and maybe maybe a small city
> 
> thats it


a tired pein leveled and carve a city disprove it with fact, the word of raging nerd here is nothing, therefore yours is less than nothing



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> again..no
> 
> they'd also be blitzed and bombed to shit
> 
> possibly from orbit


 you know weapons in the outer space are prohibited and no country has attempt to do that, also bomb how the chibaku tensei is a black ball, stop living in your fantasy world




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> tsunade..jiraiya and kisame yes
> 
> and then they;ds be assraped by bombardment
> 
> ...


 they all can naruto send a boss sized summon flying lee and guy have devoted their life to taijutsu, raikage created craters when he punched that atomized concrete and for millionth time this is not and straight fight this like secret invasion, also i find ridiculous you idea of jets avoiding gravity      



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and they;d be in the white house and not deep underground or in the sky
> 
> 
> The Immortal WatchDog said:
> ...


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 16, 2010)

> Blackfeather Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > read the OP you idiot i swear by god this dude doesn't know how to read go back to school
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

∅ said:


> That's were preptime comes in.
> 
> Regardless there are millions of shinobi in the Naruto universe, Pain's plan was to kill a few millions (which supposedly was a small fraction) in order to put the world in fear.
> 
> ...



They don't have the bijuus at all, so preptime doesn't help. He literally can't do it.

And they might have millions of people, but are there millions of shinobi? Doesn't really seem like it to me.


Edit: Comparing this to Secret Invasion is silly, those were sleeper agents pre-planted as some of Marvel universes nearest and dearest until the time came they were needed. Or do Naruto characters suddenly get full knowledge of the person they henge into? They get shot in the face otherwise.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love you've just gone to petty name calling and speaking even more crap...Black Feather Dragon

They can't copy DNA. Nuke take time to build and the US and friends can invade and take over the entire Middle East in relatively short times, take all the nuclear material, destroy the facilities, and get out. It'd take a few years to rebuild those facilities

what about the cold war? you're making no sense...oh wait.....its you, okay, NOW it makes sense!

how does that thing about the raikage matter worth a damn? it doesn't disprove they're tactical morons. ninja war=ninjas running into an open battlefield and duking it out. i don't remember there being many (if any) actual ninja assassination in naruto

disproving your stupidity about drones: Predator Drone. It can carry missiles and bombs....

we're going to bomb ninjas, duh! and stop making fun of watchdog for a small grammar mistake. you're not very good either. again, ninjas, by naruto logic, fight like armies. they get blasted. our own casualties be damned

lol, following treaties and protocols! How naive and stupid are you?! ESPECIALLY the US?! HAHAHAHA! The US LIVES off of broken treaties/promises to other countries. We do it ALL the time. Its called POLITICS. Apparently you don't know shit about that either.

-Orbital Strike-

I could go on, but I won't, because you're obviously too thick headed to listen that ninjas can't dodge a few hundred/thousand bullets per MINUTE. that equates to a dozen or a few dozen round per SECOND.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> USA solos
> China solos
> Russia solos
> 
> ...



if England and francer are in classic mode

expect "we eat you while committing all kinds of atrocities for the win"

seriously tiny little Island that was basically the punching bag of the classical world...got fucking tired of being abused

and ate seventy five percent of the Planet..Pre Chamberlin UK was fucking bad ass

Churchil and thatcher brought some of that classic awesome back but not..to the staggering pwn you levels of before




South of Hell said:


> Well, basic henge imitating anothers voice begs to differ.]



"sir whats the pass codes..."

"standby for Retina scan"

and hell i think DNA verification is even done in some of the high security places now




South of Hell said:


> Hmm, so all the super powers are going to drop everything to search for every day looking civilians then right?



no their gonna abandon all decency and civility and make the middle east not exist any more

then stomp on the ninjas...and their superhumans and giant monsters as their the bigger...threat 


South of Hell said:


> Osama's nukes say hi.



...we making things up now?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Thatcher was, by all accounts, a cunt. Why bother going to war for a shit heap island that's fucking miles away from you. Leave it to the Argentinians.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if England and francer are in classic mode
> 
> expect "we eat you while committing all kinds of atrocities for the win"
> 
> ...


^supports fully

Did someone say...ENGLAND?!

In the words of John Oliver: England was basically Godzilla with a bowtie. They'd destroy you and your economy but be real nice and civilized about it.
-destroys building-
England: excuse me
-melts economy-
England: coming through
^that is something very common amongst the first world now. the US may seem like it cares about civilians, but if it has to choose between ending a war in ten minutes by sacrificing a few million lives of a foreign country in a few nukes OR risking a long war in which they'd lose money and citizens...
-bombbay doors open-
-nukes are dropped-
its 1st grade politics.....

DNA verification is done like that. hell, they're even starting to come up with security scanners that take a bit of skin/blood and process it to use DNA and THAT gives you verification. ^in a science magazine

lol, since when does the western world have civility? we only act like it. for explanaination, please refer back to "Godzilla with a Bowtie"

here's the thing about those animals too...they can't tank ANTI-TANK bullets. they prolly can't even tank a normal bullet without taking quite a bit of damage. not to mention that they're size only makes them easier targets...

since when the fuck does Osama have nukes by the way???


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thatcher was, by all accounts, a cunt. Why bother going to war for a shit heap island that's fucking miles away from you. Leave it to the Argentinians.



if it wasn't for her

the military or the rebels likely would of wiped my hole family out

it's indirectly because of her..that she saved them and allot of other people in argentina

so i kinda have to thank her for that she isn't very popular over there or in England i guess

but i kinda am glad that war happened 




paulatreides0 said:


> the US may seem like it cares about civilians, but if it has to choose between ending a war in ten minutes by sacrificing a few million lives of a foreign country in a few nukes OR risking a long war in which they'd lose money and citizens...



haha i like that analogy although to be fair

The US does try its best to minimize civilian casualties (something England and allot of other super powers in history did not)

but in a situation like this you can't not when the enemy is gonna do them in in much worse ways..and you have the fate of the modern world at stake



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i have mental problems





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> who are going to be directing the infiltration effort an anbu is capable of doing that kind of analysis



ANBU's gonna be handling infiltration

oh then the allies have nothing to worry about



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ]bijuu wtf are you even reading the op and how are we suppose to notice the different



wha?




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> genius you fail at history don't you know an even called cold war



did you even read what i said?



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it will suck to be us this is like secret invasion except without the super heroes in our side are you getting racist here or something? anyways i know about the UAV's but they don't shoot missile let alone bullets they have only 2 purposes


did you just fucking compare the Skrull empire to the naruto unvierse

did you just fucking compare..billion year old super human empire..with star busting nukes....and shit

to the fucking narutoverse

did you just compare the powers and abilities of skrulls..who shit on anything in the narutoverse

to the narutoverse

what the fuck is wrong with you



> you mean raikage who was clearly shocked because he thought he lost his brother and that the killer was roaming the world free like any other person






Blackfeather Dragon said:


> and the guys who don't know how read says no one cares about you IWD



what? who doesn't care about me?




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> a tired pein leveled and carve a city disprove it with fact, the word of raging nerd here is nothing, therefore yours is less than nothing



he leveled..konoha

which is about the size of fucking liberty city or Harlem if that...

what the fuck are you talking about 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> you know weapons in the outer space are prohibited and no country has attempt to do that, also bomb how the chibaku tensei is a black ball, stop living in your fantasy world




err what the fuck was this nonsense?

we can't bomb the Chibaku tensei..because it;s a black ball

OMG BUT BUT NINJA HAVE TEH BLACK BALL..

TEH BLACK BALL

BALL!!!!

how the fuck is that going to stop pein from being..eaten alive here?



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> WE HAS, SERIOUSLY DUDE go back to elementary, also we are going to bomb who? and where?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I know the US tries to minimalize casualties, they're a kind country. its just that if they have to pick between a few million foreigners or they're own...they'll pick their own.

lol, funny poster: +rep


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Woah, fair play Watchdog.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

Cubey said:


> lol           .



i can do custom ones



paulatreides0 said:


> I know the US tries to minimalize casualties, they're a kind country. its just that if they have to pick between a few million foreigners or they're own...they'll pick their own.
> 
> lol, funny poster: +rep



eh kindness i don't think has allot to do with it so much...capitalism

it's very hard to do business with a country you've just reduced to rubble

i mean besides Germany and Japan but the US went over and under to help rebuild those nations..when i can;t see say Imperial UK France or Spain or Germany doing that in its place

Rome would though depending on who it was and what their value was. so would Khan but they where kinda business oriented too so 

and thanks



Whimsy said:


> Woah, fair play Watchdog.



should i delete then? was i out of term


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2010)

You are the next Zetta


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 16, 2010)

Zetta's the next Zetta.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i can do custom ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah I was on about the Falklands story. Nowt wrong with any of it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Zetta would cutr off my head and skull fuck it if he heard you say that cubey

no but seriously...i actually created that poster...because of him and heavy Rasengan in the dbz vs marvel cluster fucks back a few months



Whimsy said:


> Nah I was on about the Falklands story. Nowt wrong with any of it.



ah okay sorry but thats kinda how i see it

the dictatorship had killed i think some twenty or so thousand people with i think another hundred or so thusand unaccounted for to this day

the montoneros and other communist groups where just as evil and violent

both groups where persecuting my family because they where pro democracy 

Thatcher pwned Argentina's junta it and the various groups lost a shit load of support 

it fell apart and that doofus Alfonsin took over and while he wasn't great

he kept the country from falling in the hands of other tyrants and turned it into a democracy

so while yeah she may have been..vicious it saved Argentina from going from a fascist state to Cuba or Venezuela bad

indirectly of course


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2010)

Now I'm leaving


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jan 16, 2010)

How does the modern world handle Genjutsu? Really? Tell me!


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> How does the modern world handle Genjutsu? Really? Tell me!



a bullet to the head and the narutards are dead

@watchdog: of course it isn't kinddness. its the media image. +rep=+friends=+money and -wars=+money. the only reason we give a damn about civilians is because it looks pretty on the teli


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> How does the modern world handle Genjutsu? Really? Tell me!



seven billion people gonna get mine raped now?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> seven billion people gonna get mine raped now?



no

solution to the world's problems. naruto<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<gun&bullet


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm just wondering what stops Itachi from easily moving through the White House, completely under the guise of Genjutsu, and slaughtering every last living soul within its walls? What? Can't shoot what you don't know is there.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> I'm just wondering what stops Itachi from easily moving through the White House, completely under the guise of Genjutsu, and slaughtering every last living soul within its walls? What? Can't shoot what you don't know is there.



nothing

America can function with out a president..for sufficent time it takes to elect a new one

you'd also..get the people in world war 2 make orphans of them mode too


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay, now if Itachi can do that, what is stop him, or Kurenai or anyone sufficient in Genjutsu, from walking through the homes of every world leader on the planet, and brutally slaughtering them? And not to mention no one knows they're here. The Naruto charecters are here in the midst of a world war, these murders can easily pinned on other countries. The countries continue to bomb each other, Narutoverse sits back and watches with a sick satisfaction as they prepare their new world order.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Martial law.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> I'm just wondering what stops Itachi from easily moving through the White House, completely under the guise of Genjutsu, and slaughtering every last living soul within its walls? What? Can't shoot what you don't know is there.


thermal imaging and guns. amongst other techs



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> America can function with out a president..


or a vice president, or a speaker of the house, or a secretary of state. etc. Chain of command mine friend, chain of command


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Okay, now if Itachi can do that, what is stop him, or Kurenai or anyone sufficient in Genjutsu, from walking through the homes of every world leader on the planet, and brutally slaughtering them? And not to mention no one knows they're here. The Naruto charecters are here in the midst of a world war, these murders can easily pinned on other countries. The countries continue to bomb each other, Narutoverse sits back and watches with a sick satisfaction as they prepare their new world order.



things not operating the way you seem to think they do..

and serucirty most of those guys would be in the air

or a few miles underground


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

Fenix said:


> So when you think of who might start WW3 the first culprit you think of is the middle east?
> 
> No wonder people say our education system is fail.


actually (we U.S.) are at war in the middle east, so it could be because of the conflict there and because right now they have the more possibility to create a conflict that would drag most of the other world potencies to war (i.e. India and Pakistan, or Israel and Palestine)  



Sazabi24 said:


> Armed Security guards: Why is there an eccentric blond man who speaks in a horrible Japanese accent planting Japanese knives with weird inscriptions around the White House?


they suppose to have time to learn. They also are fast learners (not going into sharigan, because they make fast learning look slow) 



paulatreides0 said:


> lol, yup. wtf could the middle east do? israel and iran are the only things you could refer to as powers in the middle-east and even they can't do much. the only things that makes them even quasi-threats are nukes


 Pakistan and India beg to differ with you 






> You're a dumbass poster who'se grammar rivals that of my journal entries from back in 1st grade. Now the content of your posts aren't even close to what I would write when I was in first grade. I really couldn't give less of a shit if english is your second language, and if it truly is, I'm fully sure that you've failed every single class. Your posts are so full of shit that I'm sure a real elementary school can beat you in a debate. The one thing I'm still confused about is how the fuck you got onto the internet in the first place. Registering a NF account is obviously too difficult of an action for someone of your intelligence level.


sad , a whole post full of troll and flaming, but hey that's what trolls do. Also an example of their ineptness to create good counter points. 



paulatreides0 said:


> I love you've just gone to petty name calling and speaking even more crap...Black Feather Dragon
> 
> They can't copy DNA. Nuke take time to build and the US and friends can invade and take over the entire Middle East in relatively short times, take all the nuclear material, destroy the facilities, and get out. It'd take a few years to rebuild those facilities
> 
> ...


let me explain you this we U.S consume a lot of oil, if we fight the middle east we will be fighting against the OPEC (or at least the major producers), the half of all the crude oil we import comes from the OPEC HERE






> how does that thing about the raikage matter worth a damn? it doesn't disprove they're tactical morons. ninja war=ninjas running into an open battlefield and duking it out. i don't remember there being many (if any) actual ninja assassination in naruto


 let me see zabuza at the beginning of the manga was an assassin for hire, anbus do casuals assassination mission in other countries, they basically learn stealth for the only sake of assassination, 



> disproving your stupidity about drones: Predator Drone. It can carry missiles and bombs....


the one we only got like 40 of them 



> we're going to bomb ninjas, duh! and stop making fun of watchdog for a small grammar mistake. you're not very good either. again, ninjas, by naruto logic, fight like armies. they get blasted. our own casualties be damned


is not bloodlust lust and we don't know they are here. The simple idea, that the world is  being invade by a race of ninjas with super power will make you the laughing stock, i mean who is going to believe it, we will have more important stuff like hey, they are nuking us  



> lol, following treaties and protocols! How naive and stupid are you?! ESPECIALLY the US?! HAHAHAHA! The US LIVES off of broken treaties/promises to other countries. We do it ALL the time. Its called POLITICS. Apparently you don't know shit about that either.


o.k lets say we use napalm, but in who ninjas will probably be infiltrated in every level of the society





> I could go on, but I won't, because you're obviously too thick headed to listen that ninjas can't dodge a few hundred/thousand bullets per MINUTE. that equates to a dozen or a few dozen round per SECOND


were are we going to fight them this not a head on war,it is infiltration mission 


paulatreides0 said:


> They'd destroy you and your economy but be real nice and civilized about it
> -destroys building-
> England: excuse me
> -melts economy-
> ...


them why don't the U.S. nuke Afghanistan?





> DNA verification is done like that. hell, they're even starting to come up with security scanners that take a bit of skin/blood and process it to use DNA and THAT gives you verification. ^in a science magazine
> 
> lol, since when does the western world have civility? we only act like it. for explanaination, please refer back to "Godzilla with a Bowtie"
> 
> here's the thing about those animals too...they can't tank ANTI-TANK bullets. they prolly can't even tank a normal bullet without taking quite a bit of damage. not to mention that they're size only makes them easier targets...


I'm going to make it easier for you. They will be like needles for virtue of size



> since when the fuck does Osama have nukes by the way???


he was referring probably to terrorist attacks 


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> haha i like that analogy although to be fair
> 
> The US does try its best to minimize civilian casualties (something England and allot of other super powers in history did not)
> 
> but in a situation like this you can't not when the enemy is gonna do them in in much worse ways..and you have the fate of the modern world at stake


the point is we don't know we are even in a war






> ANBU's gonna be handling infiltration
> 
> oh then the allies have nothing to worry about


don't try to give another meaning to my words i said that even anbus are able analyse a situation and infiltrate because they casually infiltrate and kill people in other countries  but they will not be leading the war effort. people like madara and danzou and the guy from the iron country can take care of that 





> did you even read what i said?
> 
> 
> did you just fucking compare the Skrull empire to the naruto unvierse
> ...


i said it was like the secret invasion, not like the skrull empire


> did you just compare the powers and abilities of skrulls..who shit on anything in the narutoverse


the henge ability is pretty much like the henge










> he leveled..konoha
> 
> which is about the size of fucking liberty city or Harlem if that...
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about


 prove it, else, what you say about konoha size is irrelevant






> we can't bomb the Chibaku tensei..because it;s a black ball
> 
> OMG BUT BUT NINJA HAVE TEH BLACK BALL..
> 
> ...


1)pein is a dead body that has been reanimated 
2)pein can revive anything 
3)a satellite won't notice the chibaku until it begin to pull chunks of earth around it


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> thermal imaging and guns. amongst other techs


yeah but how are they suppose to suspect something oh





> or a vice president, or a speaker of the house, or a secretary of state. etc. Chain of command mine friend, chain of command


forgot they all die in explosions that are attributed to the enemy


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> o.k lets say we use napalm, but in who ninjas will probably be infiltrated in every level of the society



how many ounces of crack do you smoke before posting?




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I'm going to make it easier for you. They will be like needles for virtue of size



what the fuck?



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the point is we don't know we are even in a war




how the fuck can you not notice your in a war with people who use giant black balls..to smash shit




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> don't try to give another meaning to my words i said that even anbus are able analyse a situation and infiltrate because they casually infiltrate and kill people in other countries  but they will not be leading the war effort. people like madara and danzou and the guy from the iron country can take care of that




wait i thought we where discussing the naruto universe not...blackfeather dragons "naruto verse when i light up a rock and make posts"



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i said it was like the secret invasion, not like the skrull empire



and it was an awful comparison skrulls are vastly superior infiltrators...and have been doing it for longer then any life existed on earth...on many worlds threw out many galaxies

their experience is..vast and unmatched even within marvel


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the henge ability is pretty much like the henge




...............    

i don't..even..but what? because what? 

what?! 




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> prove it, else, what you say about konoha size is irrelevant



...a few thousand at most

vs tens of millions of people in a city

scale mother trucker..you understand it?



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> 1)pein is a dead body that has been reanimated
> 2)pein can revive anything
> 3)a satellite won't notice the chibaku until it begin to pull chunks of earth around it



....so anything truthfull to offer


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *blah-blah-blahhhh*



enough of your bullshit


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how many ounces of crack do you smoke before posting?
> 
> were are we going to fight them this not a head on war,it is infiltration mission
> them why don't the U.S. nuke Afghanistan?
> ...


read the post i'm quoting and you would understand







> how the fuck can you not notice your in a way with people who use giant black balls..to smash shit


sorry what be more specific and write whole sentences 






> wait i thought we where discussing the naruto universe not...blackfeather dragons "naruto verse when i light up a rock and make posts"



so that is the best argument you have against me, seriously you need to go back to middle school 




> and it was an awful comparison skrulls are vastly superior infiltrators...and have been doing it for longer then any life existed on earth...on many worlds threw out many galaxies
> 
> their experience is..vast and unmatched even within marvel


naruto ninjas have been infiltration and assassination mission since the rikudo created ninjutsu  



> ...............
> 
> i don't..even..but what? because what?
> 
> what?!


let me rephrase that their transformation ability is pretty much like naruto henge




?





> ...a few thousand at most
> 
> vs tens of millions of people in a city
> 
> scale mother trucker..you understand it


sorry don't speak troll, you haven't prove me nothing





> ....so anything truthfull to offer


all the things i listed there are truthful, so i don't see the lie there


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry, don't speak whatever it is you're speaking.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *bs*



stfu.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> read the post i'm quoting and you would understand





but if it;s your post i wont because i don't speak pipehead




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> sorry what be more specific and write whole sentences






are you..serious?



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so that is the best argument you have against me, seriously you need to go back to middle school




,, what's my education level have to do with you handwaving lying and distorting evidence




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> naruto ninjas have been infiltration and assassination mission since the rikudo created ninjutsu



a thousand years against the exact same culture and race of people

vs

a billion years across galaxies and countless civilization to where even the fucking Shi'ar have to admit their skills




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> let me rephrase that their transformation ability is pretty much like naruto henge



that's completely incorrect

that's also more ignorant and wrong..then your previous statement

so  maybe you should stick with "henge is henge"  


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ?sorry don't speak troll, you haven't prove me nothing



..are you fucking serious



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> all the things i listed there are truthful, so i don't see the lie there



no there not


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> read the post i'm quoting and you would understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


until what you say comes from something other than bullshit and fandom:


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jan 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> checked by chinaman



WHAT THE FUCK.

Yea, I checked Unknown's calc.  And completely disagreed with it and brought up points to debunk it.  And someone else (I think Mihawk) has also brought up other points that further help debunk it.

And seriously, if a war is going on, no one's "waltzing into the President's house, genjutsu-ing everyone then killing them"  They'll be in secret locations that only a select few will know.  And that's just one country.  And Naruto-verse has no real way of getting to any other countries besides hi-jacking whatever they find and using it, which will be pretty obvious.

And once again, they aren't that many ninjas.  A few thousand at most, with the rest being normal civilians.  A single Chuunin exam with 27 Genin was considered a lot by the Hokage.  Repeat that in 2-3 other villages, a few times a year, your talking about 100-200 Chuunin per year, and probably less Jounin.  USA churns out hundreds more of recruits per year with virtually no effort, imagine if we had to institute a draft.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 17, 2010)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Konoha isn't even that big, and it's one of the major 5 villages.
> 
> Naruto's class size was only 27 graduates.
> Link removed
> ...


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they still loose
> 
> since they'll know nothing of top secret security protocols
> 
> ...



Now actually that you mention China, which is a must to take over the world, China cant be taken by Henge I mean it would be the most difficult nation and nigh impossible, it is not like EU that has a president and has the highest authority and can really do drastical changes, China is controled by the Party and the party keeps a very strict watch on the high and low members of the party even the president and the general secretary they watch each other like dogs, China will be impossible to take via Henge even successfully replacing and henging into the president simply wont work, hell even replacing the Politburo Standing Committee of the Communist Party of China which are the top 9 leaders and the highest governing body of China is still dangerous and still you have high possibilities of get killed you would had to at least replace the whole Politburgo of China which are the most powerful 25 men to do it without obstacles, this cant be done via henge at all not from narutoverse the party members are watched as if they were prisoners. Still I mantain my point they could conquer the world via Mugen Tsukuyomi but as the OP hasnt changed that horrible handicap narutoverse dies horribly.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 17, 2010)

You do know that it says thousands of PEOPLE, right? Not ninjas, not Shinobi. PEOPLE.

It's hilarious. Thanks for that. So, with this scan, we now have proof that Naruto ninjas fight in the open like armies instead of in the shadows like.....ninjas. and are about as stealthy as a 2 Gigaton Nuclear bomb.

Just to prove my point:
_*REAL* Ninja_


_*FAKE, NARUTO* "Ninja"_

If I need to point out why each one is what it is and why Ninja Gaiden is obviously a truer Ninja...then you need serious help.........


----------



## ∅ (Jan 17, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> You do know that it says thousands of PEOPLE, right? Not ninjas, not Shinobi. PEOPLE.


No, it says *hundreds of millions of people*.



paulatreides0 said:


> It's hilarious. Thanks for that. So, with this scan, we now have proof that Naruto ninjas fight in the open like armies instead of in the shadows like.....ninjas.


What does this has to do with anything? Especially since there are stealth elements in the manga as well.



paulatreides0 said:


> Just to prove my point:
> _*REAL* Ninja_
> *snip*
> 
> ...


The appearance doesn't make the ninja. You might as well point at the pirates in in One Piece and call them "not real pirates", regardless they are.

Besides there are shinobi that do look like ninja.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol, Pein's Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibuka Tensei along with some of Diedara's bombs can be considered nukes. What Pain has in ind for the Bijuu is a super weapon that would wipe out entire *nations.* Imagine a bomb strong enough to wipe the entire United States of America in its singularity. Ridiculous right?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 17, 2010)

Riiight.

I am just gonna wait.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> snip for inanity



your massively underrating Chinese security here 



OutlawJohn said:


> Lol, Pein's Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibuka Tensei along with some of Diedara's bombs can be considered nukes.



you are completely wrong here 


OutlawJohn said:


> What Pain has in ind for the Bijuu is a super weapon that would wipe out entire *nations.*



this plan turned out to be bullshit...



OutlawJohn said:


> Imagine a bomb strong enough to wipe the entire United States of America in its singularity. Ridiculous right?



....nothing in the narutoverse compares to the bigger nations of the rl


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 17, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Lol, Pein's Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibuka Tensei along with some of Diedara's bombs can be considered nukes. What Pain has in ind for the Bijuu is a super weapon that would wipe out entire *nations.* Imagine a bomb strong enough to wipe the entire United States of America in its singularity. Ridiculous right?





∅ said:


> No, it says *hundreds of millions of people*.
> 
> 
> What does this has to do with anything? Especially since there are stealth elements in the manga as well.
> ...



1) my bad, mixed up scans

2) there might be stealthy aspects...however...that applies to most things as well. the manga itself showed proof that ninja fight in mass numbers like armies. unless of course, you could refute this

3) Pirates wore whatever they wished really. The pirate clothing is stereotypical. NINJA clothing, however, is pretty much set: camouflaging colors, usually black because it fits in the dark. The pirates had NO reason to wear a "uniform" ninjas DO, the reason being stealth


----------



## Kurou (Jan 17, 2010)

this is still being argued? 


this thread should be burned to ashes and  scattered to the wind.

lmao at people actually thinking naruto has a chance against us. this is completely ridiculous.This monstrosity should be buried in the landfill and never be allowed to see the light of day.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

I bet we could bioengineer a virus to specifically target their bodies. After all, with that chakra system they are physically different from normal humans.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Just to prove my point:
> _*REAL* Ninja_
> 
> 
> ...



These are real ninjas too.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, it's pretty sad when giant, anthropomorphic turtles are closer to actual ninjas than Naruto is.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ultimate Ninja:



here's some feats:





a further list:


Chuck's thoughts on Narutoverse vs. him:


Chuck solos


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 17, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Lol, Pein's Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibuka Tensei along with some of Diedara's bombs can be considered nukes. What Pain has in ind for the Bijuu is a super weapon that would wipe out entire *nations.* Imagine a bomb strong enough to wipe the entire United States of America in its singularity. Ridiculous right?



Not as ridiculous as your retarded theories.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 17, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Lol, Pein's Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibuka Tensei along with some of Diedara's bombs can be considered nukes. What Pain has in ind for the Bijuu is a super weapon that would wipe out entire *nations.* Imagine a bomb strong enough to wipe the entire United States of America in its singularity. Ridiculous right?



please provide proof outside of a character just talking bullshit, afterall, words without feats...........


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2010)

given how backwards the narutoverse is

it'd be extraordinary retarded to assume there'd be billions of people

hundreds of millions as a total number should be taken..maybe five or six hundred

how ever extremely small amounts of them be shinobi


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> given how backwards the narutoverse is
> 
> it'd be extraordinary retarded to assume there'd be billions of people
> 
> ...



Chuck Norris solos. End of Story.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Chuck Norris solos. End of Story.



that's the most intelligent reply i have received in this thread

aside from wimsy


----------



## Kurou (Jan 17, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Chuck Norris solos. End of Story.



this.

/thread


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 18, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Pain has in ind for the Bijuu is a super weapon that would wipe out entire *nations.*



Fucking Bijuus arent allowed! Blame the OP for this horrible handicap, if they were allowed Narutoverse would win via Mugen Tsukuyomi, as they arent allowed and that means no Mugen Tsukuyomi, it is my pleasure as always see the Narutoverse raped into oblivion.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jan 18, 2010)

Wasn't really arguing a point for Bijuu; I was just saying that the Bijuu Weapon would be something far beyond a nuke. Simple as that. It's ridiculous to say otherwise, seeing as both Pein and Diedara, the latter of which is nowhere near Bijuu level chakra, are able to obliterate cities. Something infinitly more powerful should logically have infinitly more devesting results. Negs by people with less than exemplory grammer don't affect me. A proper arguement and proving me wrong does so much more to my spirit than a neg and an insult.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Wasn't really arguing a point for Bijuu; I was just saying that the Bijuu Weapon would be something far beyond a nuke. Simple as that. It's ridiculous to say otherwise, seeing as both Pein and Diedara, the latter of which is nowhere near Bijuu level chakra, are able to obliterate cities. Something infinitly more powerful should logically have infinitly more devesting results. Negs by people with less than exemplory grammer don't affect me. A proper arguement and proving me wrong does so much more to my spirit than a neg and an insult.



Current nukes do more than just obliterate cities. There's, y'know, the radiation fallout factor.

And those places were small cities at best.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 18, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Wasn't really arguing a point for Bijuu; I was just saying that the Bijuu Weapon would be something far beyond a nuke. Simple as that. It's ridiculous to say otherwise, seeing as both Pein and Diedara, the latter of which is nowhere near Bijuu level chakra, are able to obliterate cities. Something infinitly more powerful should logically have infinitly more devesting results. Negs by people with less than exemplory grammer don't affect me. A proper arguement and proving me wrong does so much more to my spirit than a neg and an insult.



A fucking hiden village has nothing to do with an actual city, Pein and Deidara at best could blow a municipality and be thankful for that. Or what you are going to tell me that lame and gay red energy bean Kyuubi launched at Orochimaru could blow New York? As for the weapon of Pein indeed it was told that it could blow a nation too bad that weapon turned out to be a bullshit Madara said to Pein to keep him gathering Bijuus for him as that weapon wasnt in the mooneye plan, and yet to use that weapon that is bullshit and never existed you need the Bijuus which arent allowed in this battle providing the real world another fest of OBD favorite meal, ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) meat flavoured in its blood, not even Rikudou Sennin helps in this fight without his Juubi he is at best an stronger version of Pain. Tell me something if the so called weapon existed how can they launch them at the countries? They have no satelites, no aerial fortress are they going to carry the laser or whatever it is from country to country? they will be lucky if they destroy a major country before they are killed, seriously if you have the Bijuu is much more logical to cast the mugen tsukuyomi which is a global attack on the earth and in the first night could obliterate 50% of the world military, the MS is the only technique in the entire narutoverse that could actually give the ninjafags a chance to face the entire world united against them along with the hypotetical technique of Rikudou Sennin pulling down the moon.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I bet we could bioengineer a virus to specifically target their bodies. After all, with that chakra system they are physically different from normal humans.


As if the ninjas can't? Sasori would like to have a word with you. Besides I'd like to see your plan for infecting a ninja like Sasori with the virus.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> As if the ninjas can't? Sasori would like to have a word with you. Besides I'd like to see your plan for infecting a ninja like Sasori with the virus.



sasori had a virus?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Fucking Bijuus arent allowed! Blame the OP for this horrible handicap, if they were allowed Narutoverse would win via Mugen Tsukuyomi, as they arent allowed and that means no Mugen Tsukuyomi, it is my pleasure as always see the Narutoverse raped into oblivion.


Thermonuclear(Fusion) Weapon>>>>>>>>>>>>Bijuu



OutlawJohn said:


> Wasn't really arguing a point for Bijuu; I was just saying that the Bijuu Weapon would be something far beyond a nuke. Simple as that. It's ridiculous to say otherwise, seeing as both Pein and Diedara, the latter of which is nowhere near Bijuu level chakra, are able to obliterate cities. Something infinitly more powerful should logically have infinitly more devesting results. Negs by people with less than exemplory grammer don't affect me. A proper arguement and proving me wrong does so much more to my spirit than a neg and an insult.


Thermonuclear (Fusion) Weapon>>>>>>>>>>>Bijuu

Chuck Norris>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>^infinity=Nuclear Weapons


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> sasori had a virus?


Virus or poison, can't remember which.

Either way then we have the guy who made Madara lose his arm.



paulatreides0 said:


> Thermonuclear(Fusion) Weapon>>>>>>>>>>>>Bijuu


Proof please.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> Virus or poison, can't remember which.


VERY big difference.



∅ said:


> Proof please.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> VERY big difference.


Aside for how it spreads, it really isn't. Besides it isn't that hard to manufacture viruses. It's actually more difficult to create poison than a virus, since a you just keep the virus in a test tube, sustain it and let it mutate. While deadly poison is extremely difficult to create.



paulatreides0 said:


>


Concession accepted.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 18, 2010)

Prove sasori created the poison on his own


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> Concession accepted.



The best debating tactic.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> Aside for how it spreads, it really isn't. Besides it isn't that hard to manufacture viruses. It's actually more difficult to create poison than a virus, since a you just keep the virus in a test tube, sustain it and let it mutate. While deadly poison is extremely difficult to create.
> 
> 
> Concession accepted.



It really is.

Making viruses would require an actual bio lab and some decent knowledge, whilst you could make a deadly poison at home. Those Amazonian Indians seem to do pretty well at that, and I don't see them manufacturing viruses.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> The best debating tactic.



isn't it fun when mentally challenged fuax intellectuals try to look impressive?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

Prove the Tsar Bomba > A Bijuu

No?

Concession accepted!


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jan 18, 2010)

Narutoverse wins hands down since we will never be able to kill Madara


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 18, 2010)

id like to see ninjas evading minigun fire...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd like to see them being perforated by it myself, but each to their own.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> Narutoverse wins hands down since we will never be able to kill Madara


A bullet to the head kills him. He needs to become tangible to do any real damage IIRC.



∅ said:


> Aside for how it spreads, it really isn't. Besides it isn't that hard to manufacture viruses. It's actually more difficult to create poison than a virus, since a you just keep the virus in a test tube, sustain it and let it mutate. While deadly poison is extremely difficult to create.



wtf?! viruses are actually harder to create and use. ask a good biologist. to make a good virus you need to actually manipulate the genetic structure of it through either genetic engineering OR introducing a pathogen to it for them to mutate and that takes a while and the result is completely random. Poisons are also easier to produce seeing as you dont' have to go through all the trouble for them, you just roll them out, ESPECIALLY the synthetic ones.

Viruses need to be kept under JUST the right conditions or you're fucked. The virus will die. Not to mention that MANY viruses have drastically different necessities (AIDS, for example, cannot survive too long outside of the human system unlike other aerosol pathogens). Some need a certain temperature for example. And getting a virus to mutate into a potent one is in itself difficult because you never know whether or not it'll lead to a more deadly strain, a docile strain, or an overly deadly strain that'll end up biting you in the ass. Viruses aren't even really made in a test tube, they're made in specially designed incubators for the most part made to fit the conditions for the virus and the conditions that will MOST LIKELY fit the virus you are trying to make. And even THAT is a long shot. Hell, building the incubators costs a shitload, and even then it takes time and during that time the costs of using the incubator build up. This plus the amount of time for the virus to actually grow into a usable amount.....

also, fuck up with a virus and kiss your comrades and people bye-bye. poisons don't have that kind of effect. and a virus introduced into a waterway will wreak more havoc than a poison seeing as the virus can continue to replicate while poison can't, it'll just keep stretching itself until the point where it is harmless if enough water is present because it'll keep dissolving into the stream until complete equilibrium is reached.

regardless, Naruto gets assfucked by Sarin (I believe it's called) Gas.



∅ said:


> Concession accepted.


prove a bijuu can survive a few billion degrees of heat, shockwaves that can completely crush even the hardest materials known to man, and radiation which will destroy your body if exposed to enough of. cause really, I would LOVE to see that! These things can flips SHIPS, WARships over if exploded in near enough proximity, that's how powerful the shockwaves are.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> I'd like to see them being perforated by it myself, but each to their own.



you'll get your wish, they're only supersonic


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 18, 2010)

i find amussing how the narutoverse has no tecnology for guns and the kind of weaponry whatsoever,i still think that man with a gun=narutos head blown off


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> i find amussing how the narutoverse has no tecnology for guns and the kind of weaponry whatsoever,i still think that man with a gun=narutos head blown off


these guys are idiots...WORD OF GOD says that if there were guns in Naruto it'd fuck the show over. A common everyday, overweight, fat man named Joe with a 9mm>>>>>Joe

not to mention that they're also saying nuclear weapons and bio/chem/toxic weapons wouldn't help much against them......really?! come on! if guns would fuck them over what do you think that a bomb that could destroy their entire _large_ villages in one/two blows could do (or population for the chem/bio/toxic) could do to them?


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jan 18, 2010)

I was jking when i said we wouldnt be able to kill Madara hence the hehee afterwards


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 18, 2010)

people here in the obd uses to call it rape


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> you'll get your wish, they're only supersonic


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> I was jking when i said we wouldnt be able to kill Madara hence the hehee afterwards


i was just adding on to your points so they wouldn't say: "yeah! what he said!" like idiots


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> prove a bijuu can survive a few billion degrees of heat, shockwaves that can completely crush even the hardest materials known to man, and radiation which will destroy your body if exposed to enough of. cause really, I would LOVE to see that! These things can flips SHIPS, WARships over if exploded in near enough proximity, that's how powerful the shockwaves are.



see according to him...the bijuu are as powerful as Greek titans..(yes he fucking said that over at that forum that worships him) 

so your dealing with a massively retarded troll with  a science education he bought in meijico for ten bucks and some cigarettes


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Thermonuclear(Fusion) Weapon>>>>>>>>>>>>Bijuu
> 
> 
> Thermonuclear (Fusion) Weapon>>>>>>>>>>>Bijuu
> ...



I agree with that but my argument wasnt for the Bijuu but for the Mugen Tsukuyomi which needs the Bijuu, I really dont see how we can defeat the Mugen Tsukuyomi 50% of the world armies would go down the first day


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> see according to him...the bijuu are as powerful as Greek titans..(yes he fucking said that over at that forum that worships him)
> 
> so your dealing with a massively retarded troll with  a science education he bought in mexico for ten bucks and some cigarettes


lol, mexico still has an x in spanish, it just has an accent on the e

and dear god....titans created the universe pretty much...hwtf do something as pathetic as the bijuu stack against that?? he's no scientist....and any man who knows worth a shit of physics wouldn't say that bullshit.....



realmathena1 said:


> I agree with that but my argument wasnt for the Bijuu but for the Mugen Tsukuyomi which needs the Bijuu, I really dont see how we can defeat the Mugen Tsukuyomi 50% of the world armies would go down the first day


ohhh...well, wouldn't that take time to prepare in and of itself and madara just gets killed prepping it? not to mention that the bijuu could be killed before he could use them anyways


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> lol, mexico still has an x in spanish, it just has an accent on the e



hey hey it's my style

i'll says meijico the ways i feels likes it boi *puts on cowboy hat *


paulatreides0 said:


> and dear god....titans created the universe pretty much...hwtf do something as pathetic as the bijuu stack against that?? he's no scientist....and any man who knows worth a shit of physics wouldn't say that bullshit.....



but bijuu are

bijuu??? i got nothing


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> hey hey it's my style
> 
> i'll says meijico the ways i feels likes it boi *puts on cowboy hat *
> 
> ...



you speak improper spanish sir  CHANGE IT!!!!

bijuu are the big gigantic things that are "uber-powerful" and can solo villages easily. like the kyuubi or shushaku (whatever you call gara's sand racoon). In other words...

Huge, gigantic, near impossible to miss targets with lack-luster speed feats (can't near outrun a nuclear explosion). Also, they can't one-shot the large villages like nukes can. Not to mention that they don't leave behind radiation, have no shockwaves compared to nukes...and don't heat up to about a billion degrees nor have shown resistance to anything close to it (IIRC, fusion nukes get that hot at the core for a very short while)

if anyone needs an example:

^the nukes used in those examples are VERY weak. That's around the range of Little Boy (estimated range, 13-18 kt, so I'm going with 15kt since its nice and in the middle). Nagasaki was 21 kt. Most respectable fusion nukes are in the MEGAton range, not kiloton.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> these guys are idiots...WORD OF GOD says that if there were guns in Naruto it'd fuck the show over. A common everyday, overweight, fat man named Joe with a 9mm>>>>>Joe
> 
> not to mention that they're also saying nuclear weapons and bio/chem/toxic weapons wouldn't help much against them......really?! come on! if guns would fuck them over what do you think that a bomb that could destroy
> their entire _large_ villages in one/two blows could do (or population for the chem/bio/toxic) could do to them?



What do you mean by Word Of God?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Poor Naruto....:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfoQsZa8F1c[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 




^scaled size of it in terms of fireball AoE





*Spoiler*: __ 




^what if France where the target?





*Spoiler*: __ 





> The Tsar Bomba's fireball, *measuring 8 kilometres (5.0 mi) in diameter*, touched the ground and *nearly reached the altitude of the deploying Tu-95 bomber.*







*Spoiler*: __ 




^more scaling, explosive yield





*Spoiler*: __ 




^linky:






> The fireball touched the ground, *reached nearly as high as the altitude of the release plane*, and was *seen and felt almost 1,000 kilometres (620 mi)* from ground zero. The *heat* from the explosion could have *caused third degree burns 100 km (62 miles) away * from ground zero. The subsequent *mushroom* cloud was *about 64 kilometres (40 mi) high (seven times the height of Mount Everest) and 40 kilometres (25 mi) wide*. The explosion could be *seen and felt in Finland*, breaking windows there and in Sweden. Atmospheric focusing caused *blast damage up to 1,000 kilometres (620 mi) away.* The *seismic shock created by the detonation was measurable even on its third passage around the Earth.*[6] Its seismic body wave *magnitude was about 5 to 5.25*.[7] The energy yield was around *7.1 on the Richter scale*



yield: 50 Mt. sad part is...it was supposed to be 100 Mt

yeah...Naruto's FUCKED. with modern tech we could build things DRASTICALLY more powerful than that and we even had nuclear cannon-based artillery during the cold war. A nuke kills anything in Naruto. ANYTHING.

More info:


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> What do you mean by Word Of God?



the creator of the manga. he said it in a shonen jump interview.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> the creator of the manga. he said it in a shonen jump interview.



Wow really? No wonder why Narutoverse is the make me laugh of the fiction, its own creator makes sure it gets raped beyond imagination, way to go Kishi, way to go.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Wow really? No wonder why Narutoverse is the make me laugh of the fiction, its own creator makes sure it gets raped beyond imagination, way to go Kishi, way to go.



nahh, i can actually understand it unlike these idiots. you see, bullets travel at supersonic speed (and the portable railguns we'll prolly see in few decades/years will prolly go hyper easily). furthermore, unlike a kunai a weakling could use it FAR more effectively than a ninja could a kunai. not to mention it has longer range, better accuracy, more ammunition, better ROF, and does more damage. untrained men could easily kill a ninja like this, regardless of their training in most cases. a skilled user could solo even the most powerful ninja, ESPECIALLY if he himself knows how to use the ninja arts.

it's common sense even the idiot reader understood...but these guys.........


----------



## David (Jan 19, 2010)

Henge solos.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Henge solos.



I hope you are kidding, Henge will get raped in communist china where party members watch among themselves as dogs even the president


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 19, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Henge solos.



this was joke post yes?


----------



## David (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone took me seriously?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This image is extremely misleading, it doesn't compare the sizes of the mushroom clouds but the yields of the bombs


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Someone took me seriously?



I doubt you were serious, but with Narutards you can never know, ask Wayoftheshinobi who says that Naruto beats living tribunal


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> This image is extremely misleading, it doesn't compare the sizes of the mushroom clouds but the yields of the bombs



oops, my bad, i did that on the run...i'll fix it now


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 19, 2010)

so much level of retardeness 
guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?


May I ask why you think they would inflitrate us easily as you assume?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?



You are aware of how much protocol there is to follow as a president right? They're bound to slip up horribly and get shot in the face.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

More like Chuck Norris'ed to the face


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?


they'll be caught and killed soon as they replace the president if they even get that far. not to mention that the president doesn't even control the congress and if he starts doing loopy shit he gets ousted, or if stupid enough, executed. many, many nations in the world work like this. not to mention that to replace just the US(!!!) government you'd need to replace a few HUNDRED politicians. Senators every two years, representatives every 6, executives every 4 and judges...well, there's only twelve of them. anywho, the narutards get fucked over



Lina Inverse said:


> More like Chuck Norris'ed to the face


Thief........


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?



thats just impossible ,it might be the worst argument for naruto so far,also ninjas get gunned down ,nuked,bio weaponry fucked,well  the actual world its better than a lame manga verse


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

not to mention that ninjas can't copy the person they copy's DNA, blood type and such. A blood test will fuck them over. Also, you can't even prove that they can do the most basic thing possible, irises down to the level where they are EXACT replicas. Most especially irises, because of the fact that you would need to copy things that are too small/discreet for the human eye to see

also, word of god says naruto gets raped by gun


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 19, 2010)

Amen brother


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?



we already went threw this...and you had to leave the thread for a bit

1, henge does not work too many protocols and security systems REtina scans and DNa profiling cannot be falsified

2, any contact between shinobi and IRL military barring any top tiers personally leading the battle will result in a massive curbstomp

3, once the top tiers floor our soldiers...we'll carpet bomb them

4, the president and senate may end up in bunkers...deep in mountains or under ground protected by technology that renders most of these abilities moot any ways

5, this is assuming the naruto verse ninjas don;t die of our diseases

6, Sasori's stuff is lethal for the narutoverse I'm pretty sure if given enough time and exposure any decent medical team coucould likely  counter that

7, Deidera Sasori pein and kisame are the most dangerous akatuski elements..these guys will end up facing the ass end of heavy heavy bombardment...

8, everything they can do...we counter...their soldiers number in the thousands...maybe tens of thousands..at most...the ninjas cannot afford to simply trade losses with us every loss will be felt



Conversely the major world powers aside from Europe which currently seems to be having population..issues shall we say.....can afford to trade losses with the narutoverse all fucking day long....just the thought of that would in all honesty be enough to scare most kages into finding a way home...they can kill thousands of us ruin hundreds of our tanks....in a few months more will be there...China can just spam  cheaply trained soldier fodder at them..until they just get buried under mountains of corpses 

9, their outnumbered a hundred to one...maybe more...and out gunned by several orders of magnitude 

10, a fully peaked going all out no holds barred US industrial complex is something every one from nazi germany and imperial Japan to the battlefieldd of the first world war...to the  confederacy to shit even Wellington (although that was primitive ass industry by comparison) and spain have learned is a pretty bad site to behold and it usually spells the end of times for you and your men and the ruination of your place in history

China right now may not have the same..industry but they do..a billion and change...and a half way decent military...a fight against thems the same for different reasons it's just not a bright thing to do

Brittan France and Germany should still be powerful enough to rape them...with decent casualties...especially if England and France..stop playing nice and start acting like they did back in the day...

11, nothing in the narutoverse no konoichi has the medical skills to save people from weaponized germs..like Antrhax Typhoid and the like

hell we could go the easy route diseases we're totally immune to or have enough resistance to it and modern medicine thats its not that big a deal 

swine flu, the common cold, any one of those especially horrible stomach viruses that you get and in a few days you recover from should be extremely dangerous to them

12, Africa..just Africa between the common jungle germs to the fucking Ebola virus...ninjas...will not survive making war on this continent..it's historically a fucking grave yard for allot of imperial powers that have tried to tame it and even the ones who did..did so did so over a mountain of their fallen dead from such diseases


we;re talking nurgles summer retreat here man (joke for the warhammer fans)

any ways..twelve points..sum up why the narutoverse looses this

hope it's good


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

okay, actually, i got one final answer: smallpox. the american people have already been/can be immunized to small pox. ninjas haven't. we spread the virus, it does nothing to our own people, ninjas die.

/thread


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> we already went threw this...and you had to leave the thread for a bit


hey sorry but i hae study to do i got a test in applaid mechatronics next week and i have to study unless you want to give me the answers




> , henge does not work too many protocols and security systems REtina scans and DNa profiling cannot be falsified


yeah but they don't ask you for a DNA test every time they open the door , an example of this is the senate, we are at war rigth now, they don't have to go throught DNA test every day or, even better do you remember the couple that thrash obama party, in THE WHITE HOUSE that could be ninjas, and they could have take out the president, senators, representatives etc.



> 2, any contact between shinobi and IRL military barring any top tiers personally leading the battle will result in a massive curbstomp


where does this come from


> 3, once the top tiers floor our soldiers...we'll carpet bomb them


where? 



> 4, the president and senate may end up in bunkers...deep in mountains or under ground protected by technology that renders most of these abilities moot any ways


we are at war right now i don't see oboma hiding in a bunker. 



> 5, this is assuming the naruto verse ninjas don;t die of our diseases


unless proven other wise you have not base for that declaration.



> 6, Sasori's stuff is lethal for the narutoverse I'm pretty sure if given enough time and exposure any decent medical team coucould likely  counter that


it will still take the toll in any person expose to it, also it is not like they going to say hey look a poison 



> 7, Deidera Sasori pein and kisame are the most dangerous akatuski elements..these guys will end up facing the ass end of heavy heavy bombardment...


heavy bormbarment yeah i want to see that against pein shinra tensei or kisame water dome (remember these are air to earth missiles no air to water) and sasori can transplant his body to another puppet



> 8, everything they can do...we counter...their soldiers number in the thousands...maybe tens of thousands..at most...the ninjas cannot afford to simply trade losses with us every loss will be felt


they could infiltrate in our society we will never tell the difference





> Conversely the major world powers aside from Europe which currently seems to be having population..issues shall we say.....can afford to trade losses with the narutoverse all fucking day long....just the thought of that would in all honesty be enough to scare most kages into finding a way home...they can kill thousands of us ruin hundreds of our tanks....in a few months more will be there...China can just spam  cheaply trained soldier fodder at them..until they just get buried under mountains of corpses


di you read the OP china is too occupied fighting in 3rd WW to save even itself


> 9, their outnumbered a hundred to one...maybe more...and out gunned by several orders of magnitude


pein was planning to kill hundreds of millions. you don't kill a quater of a world you are planning to govern





> China right now may not have the same..industry but they do..a billion and change...and a half way decent military...a fight against thems the same for different reasons it's just not a bright thing to do


their army will be figthing another country genius



> Brittan France and Germany should still be powerful enough to rape them...with decent casualties...especially if England and France..stop playing nice and start acting like they did back in the day...


get their ass wept by war veterans and a damn bad armed army (no offense but that a humiliating lose), or france get their ass quicked by people who were slave, you know that haiti beat france like twice do you? 



> 11, nothing in the narutoverse no konoichi has the medical skills to save people from weaponized germs..like Antrhax Typhoid and the like


sakura took like a day or three to counter highly harmful, and that she never saw on her life, and its been show that they got laboratories and equipments of around this age



> hell we could go the easy route diseases we're totally immune to or have enough resistance to it and modern medicine thats its not that big a deal swine flu, the common cold, any one of those especially horrible stomach viruses that you get and in a few days you recover from should be extremely dangerous to them


you have no base for that

now back to study


12, Africa..just Africa between the common jungle germs to the fucking Ebola virus...ninjas...will not survive making war on this continent..it's historically a fucking grave yard for allot of imperial powers that have tried to tame it and even the ones who did..did so did so over a mountain of their fallen dead from such diseases


we;re talking nurgles summer retreat here man (joke for the warhammer fans)

any ways..twelve points..sum up why the narutoverse looses this

hope it's good


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

Big difference between fighting nations tinpot nations you've pretty much already beaten and full on WORLD WAR.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 19, 2010)

@blackfeatherDragon i guess that to  study aplied mechatronics doesnt needs to be exactly smart huh?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> hey sorry but i hae study to do i got a test in applaid mechatronics next week and i have to study unless you want to give me the answers[



lighting up a rock does not equate studying


[





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> yeah but they don't ask you for a DNA test every time they open the door , an example of this is the senate, we are at war rigth now, they don't have to go throught DNA test every day or, even better do you remember the couple that thrash obama party, in THE WHITE HOUSE that could be ninjas, and they could have take out the president, senators, representatives etc.



handwaving abilities is fun



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ]where does this come from



the fact that they can't face an army of machine guns..tanks and bombs



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> where?



which location their at



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ]we are at war right now i don't see oboma hiding in a bunker.



not against an army of superhumans 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> unless proven other wise you have not base for that declaration.



are you retarded? no one in the narutverse has been killed because of small pox or any irl disease 

our bugs don't exist there

they have no immunity to it..they will die here



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it will still take the toll in any person expose to it, also it is not like they going to say hey look a poison



it's pretty fucking obvious



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> heavy bormbarment yeah i want to see that against pein shinra tensei or kisame water dome (remember these are air to earth missiles no air to water) and sasori can transplant his body to another puppet



wow we're talking out of our ass again huh?


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> they could infiltrate in our society we will never tell the difference



bullshit 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> pein was planning to kill hundreds of millions. you don't kill a quater of a world you are planning to govern



a shocked reaction from jiraiya and comments made by a class S retard do equate definitive numbers



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> their army will be figthing another country genius



which will last all of five seconds when the new threat gets revealed



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> get their ass wept by war veterans and a damn bad armed army (no offense but that a humiliating lose), or france get their ass quicked by people who were slave, you know that haiti beat france like twice do you?



you are fundamentally ignorant of history 


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> sakura took like a day or three to counter highly harmful, and that she never saw on her life, and its been show that they got laboratories and equipments of around this age



which are shit compared to modern labs



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> you have no base for that



really? cause thats exactly what happened when cortez men started sneezing  on people and what happened when the west tried to go threw central africa

your talking out of your ass again


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> back to smoking crack and fapping to anything Japanese



you've lost this debate


----------



## Judas (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?



Best post in this thread.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Best post in this thread.


please tell me that was a joke........



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> we;re talking nurgles summer retreat here man (joke for the warhammer fans)
> 
> any ways..twelve points..sum up why the narutoverse looses this
> 
> hope it's good


thanks for conceding. we've won


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> please tell me that was a joke........



knowing aero it was a joke lol



paulatreides0 said:


> thanks for conceding. we've won



lol when i saw that error of his with my post...in it

i thought lemme let some one else take that..and interperate it as a surrender

some one got the Truman big smile...with newspaper "we won" giff?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

he still hasn't answered how they'd get over smallpox which they have no proven immunity while most of the US does.....


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

They die from most of our diseases if they try and infiltrate us.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2010)

squirrel aids takes care of them,its some serious shit.

im just sayin.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much level of retardeness
> guys listen will be fighting a war (our nukes and our weapons will be shot against our enemies), the naruto ninjas will infiltrate in our society (thanks to henge) replace our presidents, and once they do that they win. how can a plan so simple be so hard to grasp?



Again good luck with communist China when again even the president is watched, ask Zhao a party member that had a position (Secretary General) that is above the president, he was arrested and removed by just assisting to a march of students or something like that and that didnt even stopped the military for slaughtering students, now imagine what will happen to party members that start to make things like the ones you tell, you would had to replace the complete party with henge to do so, have you read 1984? That is pretty much the situation with party members.

USA = Narutoverse military forces raped

China = Narutoverse infiltration forces raped

____________________________________

Result = Narutoverse raped, as always

Nah, seriously Hinata alone rapes literally most of world leaders via infiltration and seduction, we can even take in count the hypotetical alien technology from area 51 and nigh omnipotent reality warpers siddhis from the youis and fakirs, this wont change the fact that we lose horribly.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel extra lazy so I just copy my post from your other thread


> Narutoverse has a snowball's chance in hell of defeating us.
> 
> First of all the argument that "they could try to infiltrate" is bullshit.
> 
> ...



That's if the diseases of our world don't kill them first. Heck they could just send in a child with chicken pox and use them to disable the population. Or they could dig up the black death, or the always favorite Ebola.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Again good luck with communist China when again even the president is watched, ask Zhao a party member that had a position (Secretary General) that is above the president, he was arrested and removed by just assisting to a march of students or something like that and that didnt even stopped the military for slaughtering students, now imagine what will happen to party members that start to make things like the ones you tell, you would had to replace the complete party with henge to do so, have you read 1984? That is pretty much the situation with party members.


Well....I don't think its as bad anymore, China _has_ changed. although I might be wrong, its not my area of expertise, weapons are more my area.



jazz189 said:


> That's if the diseases of our world don't kill them first. Heck they could just send in a child with chicken pox and use them to disable the population. Or they could dig up the black death, or the always favorite Ebola.



Ebola Statellite Drop like the Consortium in Act of Warirect Action


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Well....I don't think its as bad anymore, China _has_ changed. although I might be wrong, its not my area of expertise, weapons are more my area.



Oh, yeah my friend it is that bad, in the olympics if you sent a message complaining to a friend about the conditions the message was monitored and intercepted, fucking code geass was censored because of the Rebellious ideal Zero represented of defeating goverment systems, Google had to sign a censorship contract or something to be able to operate in China, Zhongnanhai the China HQ is shrouded in mistery and you cant even take a photograph of the main gate, finally aks Falun Dafa followers a religious move that is punished there by Hitler like concentration camps. Make some research on Falun Dafa and see.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Oh, yeah my friend it is that bad, in the olympics if you sent a message complaining to a friend about the conditions the message was monitored and intercepted, fucking code geass was censored because of the Rebellious ideal Zero represented of defeating goverment systems, Google had to sign a censorship contract or something to be able to operate in China, Zhongnanhai the China HQ is shrouded in mistery and you cant even take a photograph of the main gate, finally aks Falun Dafa followers a religious move that is punished there by Hitler like concentration camps. Make some research on Falun Dafa and see.



goddamn! i knew about Code Geass (and even the stupid Death Note Ban and C&C Generals Ban)...but all THAT?!


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> goddamn! i knew about Code Geass (and even the stupid Death Note Ban and C&C Generals Ban)...but all THAT?!



Yes, I was surprised too the first time I heard about it, is surprising how we still allow these things to happen in the "modern world" and the democracy era. Of course the Falun Dafa concentration camps there are less harsh than hitler but they are still hitler like, in the respect that you can get out of there by signing a declaration surrendering your beliefs and accepting the goverment, if they still dont suceed throught intimidation and beating they usually send to your camp your fucking wife to threaten you to dump you  if you dont resign your beliefs, finally China knows perfectly well that when they cant make up a charge crime for you or prove something psychiatry is your friend to lock you up without any legal reason and of course if you end up dying by the drugs or "medications" you receive there it was all a medical mistake trying to help a mental illness. Also there police (yes, police) if you commited a minor offence police is entitled to dictate upon you as sentence to send you at least for four years legally to the work camps without having the right to receive a trail.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> he still hasn't answered how they'd get over smallpox which they have no proven immunity while most of the US does.....



he can't

and good god if they have to go threw Africa their fucked...especially in the regions where the ebola virus is around

also i will say this: we will not under any circumstances weaponize the Ebola virus..if that thing ever got air born we'd be looking at like three billion dead..before we could get it contained

the only time it went air born thankfully it killed the infected before..it could spread

no one not even the fucking Talaban  has tried to make the Ebola virus into a bio weapon as far as i know

and yeah what realm said

China is  just as brutal vicious and opressive as soviet russia or cuba...

people over look that because financially their way better off and a major western trading party..

but their evil..man


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he can't
> 
> and good god if they have to go threw Africa their fucked...especially in the regions where the ebola virus is around
> 
> ...



i wouldn't say evil...its just the government, but damn......fucked up......I thought it'd gotten better over the years, not worse


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 20, 2010)

SPOILER ALERT

This fight apparently is not over yet........ apparently the weekly spoilers confirm Kishimoto has now granted reality warping to the Uchihas, we will have to wait for Friday to see, if this is true it puts the Narutoverse in a new power level, sigh I enjoyed so much raping Naruto at least we still have Twilight I guess.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

My money's on it being yet more lolgenjutsu.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> My money's on it being yet more lolgenjutsu.



Of course is still an spoiler, but SUPOSSEDLY a confirmed one we will have to wait for friday to be sure, but according to the spoiler it was a forbidden technique of Uchiha called Izanagi that at the cost of having your eyes fucked up and shut down forever you have a one shot reality warping that consists in being able to turn your genjutsus (illusions) into physical reality as well as turning physical reality in an illusion (for example if you are stabbed before your life ends you can use Izanagi to turn that momment into a bad dream so it never happened and you were never stabbed, lost your arm, etc.) if that is true I think it can heavily change the outcome of this vs


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 20, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Of course is still an spoiler, but SUPOSSEDLY a confirmed one we will have to wait for friday to be sure, but according to the spoiler it was a forbidden technique of Uchiha called Izanagi that at the cost of having your eyes fucked up and shut down forever you have a one shot reality warping that consists in being able to turn your genjutsus (illusions) into physical reality as well as turning physical reality in an illusion (for example if you are stabbed before your life ends you can use Izanagi to turn that momment into a bad dream so it never happened and you were never stabbed, lost your arm, etc.) if that is true I think it can heavily change the outcome of this vs



If that was the case why didn't Danzo warp reality so he was ruler of the world?


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> If that was the case why didn't Danzo warp reality so he was ruler of the world?



Well I dunno, the same reason prehaps Danzo didnt raped he shit out of Tsunade to be Hokage when he has clearly showed the abilities to do it?

Because Masashi lacks common sense? Dunno lets wait for friday and see as I said it, these are spoilers but until the manga comes out this friday nothing is certain, still really we know almost nothing about Danzo, maybe he isnt interested in rulling the world and really wants to beat Tobi? Dunno Im not Kishimoto (thanks God)


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 20, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Well I dunno, the same reason prehaps Danzo didnt raped he shit out of Tsunade to be Hokage when he has clearly showed the abilities to do it?
> 
> Because Masashi lacks common sense? Dunno lets wait for friday and see as I said it, these are spoilers but until the manga comes out this friday nothing is certain, still really we know almost nothing about Danzo, maybe he isnt interested in rulling the world and really wants to beat Tobi? Dunno Im not Kishimoto (thanks God)



then even if they can, their stupidity loses it for them.

Naruto, the one thing you CANT turn PIS/CIS off for


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2010)

russia and Nkorea nuke the wholeplanet for the lulz


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> russia and Nkorea nuke the wholeplanet for the lulz



don't forget China, and the US


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> don't forget China, and the US



damn right it ends in draw because we nuke everything and nothings left


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> damn right it ends in draw because we nuke everything and nothings left



except Cockroaches...and Chuck Norris.....poor roaches....

OR:



> Chuck Norris does not hunt because the word hunting implies the probability of failure. Chuck Norris goes killing.


^Naruto


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2010)

chuck noris is a old crusty man now  id rather drop this on the naruto verse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 20, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Well I dunno, the same reason prehaps Danzo didnt raped he shit out of Tsunade to be Hokage when he has clearly showed the abilities to do it?
> 
> Because Masashi lacks common sense? Dunno lets wait for friday and see as I said it, these are spoilers but until the manga comes out this friday nothing is certain, still really we know almost nothing about Danzo, maybe he isnt interested in rulling the world and really wants to beat Tobi? Dunno Im not Kishimoto (thanks God)



even if this is true

they likely can only do this on a small scale making it irrelevent


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> id rather drop this on the naruto verse


 Naruto verse is not worthy to be pounded by the all mighty RX-78-2

we COULD just send the one thing their way that they're afraid of: girls


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2010)

oh god the fangirls


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> oh god the fangirls



they'll get trampled by their own fans


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> then even if they can, their stupidity loses it for them.
> 
> Naruto, the one thing you CANT turn PIS/CIS off for



Lol, correct, correct! Masashi really doesnt knows how to make a logical, story he wants now to buff the Uchiha more and more so he can have more sexual dreams with Sasuke to this point (I clarify, *IF* the spoiler is true, with reality warping) when doing so would fuck up 40% of the story and would make some battles really without logic like Danzo losing against the third and leave Pain as little girl, I wouldnt be surprised it isnt the first time he fucks up his own story only to make Sasuke stronger, you know the ironic thing is that Sasuke wasnt even considered in Naruto's original plan for the manga, yet by some divine punishment he made his way to the manga turning it into a stockpile of crap.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 20, 2010)

well, since we have quite obviously won...anyone mind closing the thread to keep 'ze trolls out?


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Apparently the spoilers of reality warping turned out to be true, unless this scans are fake, however I still agree that narutoverse PIS and CIS cant be turned off, seriously if Danzo could do all this why the fuck he didnt took over before or used this technique against the third?..........


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 21, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Apparently the spoilers of reality warping turned out to be true, unless this scans are fake, however I still agree that narutoverse PIS and CIS cant be turned off, seriously if Danzo could do all this why the fuck he didnt took over before or used this technique against the third?..........



It seems to be limited to attacks. So basically he can survive bullets/bomb/ w/e for 6 minutes. More than most of the Naruto cast mind you.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> It seems to be limited to attacks. So basically he can survive bullets/bomb/ w/e for 6 minutes. More than most of the Naruto cast mind you.



No, thats the worst, according to this and also the scripted spoiler it can both turn reality into fiction (bombs, bullets etc never hurted him they never were there in the first place) to fiction into reality, which means the ilussions he cast turn into reality and that is the broken part, he can make ilusions a reality and reality an ilusion which means what he imagines it appears, still I have hope that in friday when it appears it turns out to be way limited or not as broken.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 21, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> No, thats the worst, according to this and also the scripted spoiler it can both turn reality into fiction (bombs, bullets etc never hurted him they never were there in the first place) to fiction into reality, which means the ilussions he cast turn into reality and that is the broken part, he can make ilusions a reality and reality an ilusion which means what he imagines it appears, still I have hope that in friday when it appears it turns out to be way limited or not as broken.



It's out already

Link removed


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> It's out already
> 
> Link removed



Oh, thanks, Im glad it didnt turn out to be the broken technique I had imagined, well then officialy narutoverse is raped here as always  XD

I wonder if this thread will reach the 15 pages or it will be locked before


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOCK!LOCK!LOCK!LOCK!LOCK!LOCK! /rant


----------

